# February 2013 Rockstar Mamas Thread



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Welcome to the Rockstar Mamas thread! Our wonderful group of mamas started following each other in the Charting to Avoid thread over in fertility. Eventually we created "The Whatever Ladies!", a safe place for those of us who were not trying to prevent pregnancy, though not actively trying to conceive either. Spread out over a year, we all got pregnant and had our current babes- several whom are over a year old now!

We made the decision to switch to Rockstar Mamas, after a conversation about how each and every one of us was a Rockstar in some way, for living and thriving through the parenting challenges thrown our way every day. Feel free to join us in our thread, but be warned, the conversation moves fast!

Not really rules but something to consider if you join:

1. Need to be chatty

2. Know that we are all vastly different from one another but we've become friends so we respect those differences. We are vaxers and nonvaxers; homeschoolers, unschoolers, public schoolers; run the gamut from vegan to paleo; some of us want more kids, some don't, and some aren't sure...but we all manage to really get along and come together on things we DO agree on.

3. Aren't afraid to ask each other the hard questions or point out the obvious when/if we want advice!

Member List:

lyeterae ~ Baby boy born February 2011
annie ~ Baby girl born April 7, 2011
Barefootscientist ~ Baby boy born May 30, 2011
AnnieA (due 7/18) ~ Baby girl born July 17, 2011
MarineWife (due 7/30) ~ Baby boy born July 25, 2011
Baby_Cakes (due 8/16) ~ Baby boy born August 16, 2011
MovingMomma (due 8/9) ~ Baby girl born August 18, 2011
akind1 (due 9/28) ~ Baby girl born October 11, 2011
mom2one (due 10/23) ~ Baby boy born October 21, 2011
jeninejessica (due 12/01) ~ Baby girl born November 29, 2011
Kindermama (due 1/6) ~ Baby boy born January 1, 2012
Euromama

akind1 going around again ~ Baby BOY!! due 3/6/2013 but betting on 3/11 or 3/19

January thread: http://www.mothering.com/community/t/1371874/january-2013-rockstar-mamas#post_17225072


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Kat ~ This one is for you. DH tried to give me a pedicure yesterday. The thing he got for scrubbing my feet didn't work, though, so he just massaged them. Then he actually asked if I wanted to take a bath after dinner! We also had a nice lunch together Friday, which he suggested. Maybe he's beginning to realize that he had been neglecting us.

I reread The 5 Love Languages. My LL is quality time, which makes perfect sense because I complain the most that dh doesn't spend any time with us or pay us any attention. He's always busy. What's funny is that my 2nd LL is acts of service but I don't feel loved when he does things for me. Or maybe the problem is that I don't feel loved when he does things for me in lieu of spending time with me and the kids.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

oh trust me, they are watching plenty of tv!!

I'm still so sick. Ugh. I feel like poop.

Dh was going to try to go to Costco today but w/the superbowl today it sounds like a death sentence.

hmm...nm else going on here. i just really need to start feeling better soon!!!


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Baby_Cakes, do you think it's the flu? That stinks being so sick.

MW, that's so awesome that he's puttingmore effort in to things. I hate it when DH and I are disconnected. The feeling of discord that permeates everything is awful.

AFM, finishing up the nanny job. Ava slept better last night. As soon as she woke up, she started saying "rrrwwwww? Rrrrwwww?" which is her way of asking for the dogs. She really likes them and they actually are doing better with her today. I still have to watch them together because I don't trust the dogs not to snap at her.

My friend that watches Ava texted me this morning that she started bleeding and was at the hospital about to go in to surgery for a D&C.







They lost the baby. I feel so bad for her. I think she was 13 or 14 weeks. This feels weird to say but have you ever had a friend tell you they were pregnant and you had a gut feeling or intuition that the pregnancy wasn't going to last? That's happened to me a couple of times and every time I've felt that, I've been right. Kind of creepy.


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

Baby_Cakes : I'm sorry you're sick,I hope it passes soon!

MW: How nice of your hubyb to give you a pedicure! I can relate with the quality time as well, I'm glad he is trying to spend time with you.

Annie: I'm so sorry for your friend 

B is refusing to nap this afternoon, on a day that we have plans in the evening of course. I'm cleaning house and getting ready to celebrate R's 7th birthday tomorrow. When did my kids start growing up?

We are NTNP again now in hopes of a sticky baby in the near future. Of course I missed a critical temping day (the thermometer and I had issues that morning) trying to pinpoint ovulation. I wasn't charting when we got pregnant last time and it was frustrating for me to not be able to pinpoint how far along I was.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Hugs Lyterae! Hoping for a sticky bean soon!

Lauri - It's def not the flu, just a rotten cold. I think the coughing and all is from post nasal drip and the congestion is just epic. I just have such a headache from it. That's the worst part, really. And the no voice. Hmm. It all just kind of sucks, really.

I'm sorry about your friend! Some ppl have a sense about this stuff, like you seem to. It's odd, but not that odd, I don't think. I'm believe in that kind of thing.

MW - makes total sense to me. You can't appreciate the service if it's taking away from your quality time.


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarineWife*
> 
> Kat ~ This one is for you. DH tried to give me a pedicure yesterday. The thing he got for scrubbing my feet didn't work, though, so he just massaged them. Then he actually asked if I wanted to take a bath after dinner! We also had a nice lunch together Friday, which he suggested. Maybe he's beginning to realize that he had been neglecting us.
> 
> I reread The 5 Love Languages. My LL is quality time, which makes perfect sense because I complain the most that dh doesn't spend any time with us or pay us any attention. He's always busy. What's funny is that my 2nd LL is acts of service but I don't feel loved when he does things for me. Or maybe the problem is that I don't feel loved when he does things for me in lieu of spending time with me and the kids.


That sounds like progress!! Even small steps are good if theyre in the right direction!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes*
> 
> oh trust me, they are watching plenty of tv!!
> 
> I'm still so sick. Ugh. I feel like poop.


*hugs* Carrie! It's so hard to be sick. That's the only times I actually -miss- pre-baby life. The ability to just tune out life for a bit while I recover. None of that with a dependent baby around!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnnieA*
> 
> My friend that watches Ava texted me this morning that she started bleeding and was at the hospital about to go in to surgery for a D&C.
> 
> ...


So hard!!  I haven't had any sixth sense like that, but I also don't know a lot of people closely irl that have been pregnant, mostly internet friends! I can see how that would be creepy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyterae*
> 
> We are NTNP again now in hopes of a sticky baby in the near future. Of course I missed a critical temping day (the thermometer and I had issues that morning) trying to pinpoint ovulation. I wasn't charting when we got pregnant last time and it was frustrating for me to not be able to pinpoint how far along I was.


It -sucks- to miss a day and then realize that it was a really important one!! WIll think sticky thoughts for you!

Just spent the night with Tenley out at my moms house. Was supposed to be a bit of a relaxing "Here's grandma, go play!" Type day, and it wasn't AT ALL. My youngest brother had a basketball tournament, starting at 10am, so we met them there and stay for one game, then went for lunch, and then I thought we were going back to their place in ebtweem but we didn't, we stayed at the school until the second game was over, so we didn't get back to the house until almost 6pm. We originally thought we'd be at the school from maybe 10-12 then go back home, and then go back for a game at 6pm. Instead we were out all day, so I spent the whole time redirecting Tenley, and having to keep her off the court, etc. And my mom wasn't as helpful as I thought she would be. Then back home, we didn't eat until 715, so between 6-7 Ten was cranky because she was hungry and also wanted to sleep. Then she finally ate, and we got ready for bed, but because it wasn't her crib, she wouldn't settle, so she ended up playing until about 9om and then finally fell asleep. She was up every 2 hours or so duringt he night, and then up for good at 730am. Everyone else was still sleeping, so I got her breakfast and we played until 9ish when people finally woke up, and then ate a normal breakfast as a family, cleaned up, and Tenley and I got ready to go.

Blah. So yeah... my mom didn't really take care of her at all, which sounds like me being whiney, but she's always talking about how I should go out there with Ten so I can get a break and take a nap or something, and then can spend some time with her. And then that didn't happen at all, so it was worse than me being home with her, because it's not as babyproofed as our house is. My mom tried, but there's always gonna be things people don't think of, and of course Ten found them.

SOooooo... I'm more tired than before! I'm gonna go shower and then take an hour and lock myself in the bedroom alone and try to veg out a bit. I need it!!


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

lyterae ~ I hope you get a sticky bean soon!

Annie ~ I haven't had a sense of that specifically but I have had dreams that turned out to be more like premonitions.

JJ ~ That's how I feel going almost anywhere with Dylan, like when dh wants me to go to one of his work functions. It's supposed to be fun, family time but it's not for me. My dh is usually working so I'm left chasing Dylan around trying to keep him out of everything while also trying to keep and eye on Ethan and Kellen and wrangle them. Not fun at all, really, just exhausting!

My mom is pretty good about helping taking care of the littles. But if I want to actually get a nap, I have to specifically ask.

Carrie ~ We all got colds just before Christmas with coughs that lasted for many weeks. We still have a bit of the lingering cough. Ugh, I wish it would just go away. Have you been taking any immune boosters?


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

yes, been taking C and D to boost my immune system, as well as pounding cold calm. Trying!!!

Finn's eyes look terrible. Way way worse than Nora's did. I wasn't even considering going to the dr but now Chris put this bug in my ear that maybe he needs abx drops? Idk. I've been alternating breast milk and the Similisan drops (which he hates both, so i'm not sure how much is actually getting in there) but he's got crazy amounts of pus coming out of both eyes. And they are blood red. He doesn't seem too bothered tho -- maybe it looks worse than it is? Idk. I'm nervous. I don't know what to do. WWYD?

JJ that sounds exhausting!! Hope you have a better night.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

When I got that eye infection when I was at my mother's I got abx eye drops first. They didn't do a thing and I tried a couple different ones. The only thing that worked for me was breastmilk. It took several days of putting the milk in my eyes as many times as I could. I think I did it almost every time that Dylan nursed since that's when it was easiest for me to get a few drops. Are you using fresh or stored milk?


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

fresh, expressed right from the tap. And while nursing, I do it every time. It's only day 2. I read online it can take 4-5 days to clear? Am I right about that?


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

onetwoten: How frustrating! I'm sorry that the visit didn't go as planned, I hope you're able to veg out and relax tonight.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes*
> 
> yes, been taking C and D to boost my immune system, as well as pounding cold calm. Trying!!!
> 
> Finn's eyes look terrible. Way way worse than Nora's did. I wasn't even considering going to the dr but now Chris put this bug in my ear that maybe he needs abx drops? Idk. I've been alternating breast milk and the Similisan drops (which he hates both, so i'm not sure how much is actually getting in there) but he's got crazy amounts of pus coming out of both eyes. And they are blood red. He doesn't seem too bothered tho -- maybe it looks worse than it is? Idk. I'm nervous. I don't know what to do. WWYD?


 We started taking elderberry syrup when we were dealing with that awful cold and it seemed to really help kick it. Regarding Finn's eyes I personally would keep doing what you're doing, even with antibiotic drops it still takes days to get better. If he starts complaining that his eyes hurt then I might change my tune, or if you hit day 3 or 4 and they aren't clearing up. Personally I found the abx stung when applied, breastmilk would have been much nicer. I kept a bag of donor milk from when Ben was getting donor milk so I would have it next time somebody ended up with pink eye.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes*
> 
> fresh, expressed right from the tap. And while nursing, I do it every time. It's only day 2. I read online it can take 4-5 days to clear? Am I right about that?


Yes, it took several days before I started to feel like my eyes were getting better and probably two weeks before I felt like it was completely gone. Like lyterae said, the abx stung. The breastmilk was just wet.

Did I tell you all I squirted some in my eye a couple of weeks ago when it started to get itchy and then ran into Ryan's room while his girlfriend was there and said I was crying milk? Her reaction was hilarious! She whispered to Ryan, "Is that what I think it is?" She looked very scared. They moved out soon after that. Do you suppose that was part of the push?


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

I got the abx drops for Ava when her eye was blood red and had lots of goop. It was also visibly swollen. It looked lots better within 24 hrs of the abx drops.

JJ, your weekend sounds like mine. Exhausting. Keeping up with a busy little one in an unfamiliar, non kid friendly environment sucks. I actually turned down an invite to a super bowl party tonight because the idea of micromanaging Ava any more this weekend made me want to cry. So DH went and Ava and I stayed home.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Lyterae, I'm so happy someone else can vouch for elderberry syrup! I feel like such a pusher but that stuff is ah-mazing. Seriously. I wish I had known about it sooner.


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

Annie, I admit I wasn't sure at first about the elderberry syrup but it's been wonderful! It is so sweet I don't think that the kids would fight me to take it either.

I hope the evening has been calmer, we had two church services today I was so thankful when it was time to put kids to bed and enjoy a quiet house! There is a little girl at church that adores my daughter, but the little girl talks the whole time and drives me crazy. I don't want to parent other children, I almost wish I could say please don't sit right next to us at church! That seems mean though.


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

Anyone want to take a guess as to what day I ovulated? FF currently says one day and TCOYF says another, I know that I missed a couple (important) days when charting. We only stopped using protection recently so I don't even know if I should be considered in the TWW.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyterae*
> 
> Anyone want to take a guess as to what day I ovulated? FF currently says one day and TCOYF says another, I know that I missed a couple (important) days when charting. We only stopped using protection recently so I don't even know if I should be considered in the TWW.


I wouldn't put it before cd25. What O detector do you have FF set on? If it's on Advanced, try it on Fertility Awareness. That one is usually more conservative.

I don't think I am going to handle things well today. I get very irritable during my lp, a hormonal mess, I guess. Dylan is already driving me crazy. He kept me up tossing and turning and on and off nursing since probably 3:30 am. Then he woke for the day around 7:30. I tried to nurse him back to sleep but all he was doing was switching sides every few seconds. Any time I block him from pinching or twiddling the side he's not nursing on, he wants to switch sides. Then he immediately wants to start twiddling the other side. I told him he couldn't nurse anymore right now so now he's having a fit. I'm tired and my back hurts!


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarineWife*
> 
> I wouldn't put it before cd25. What O detector do you have FF set on? If it's on Advanced, try it on Fertility Awareness. That one is usually more conservative.
> 
> I don't think I am going to handle things well today. I get very irritable during my lp, a hormonal mess, I guess. Dylan is already driving me crazy. He kept me up tossing and turning and on and off nursing since probably 3:30 am. Then he woke for the day around 7:30. I tried to nurse him back to sleep but all he was doing was switching sides every few seconds. Any time I block him from pinching or twiddling the side he's not nursing on, he wants to switch sides. Then he immediately wants to start twiddling the other side. I told him he couldn't nurse anymore right now so now he's having a fit. I'm tired and my back hurts!


 I just checked the detector and it is set to FAM, I was thinking it had to be at least CD25 as well.Thank you for confirming I'm not crazy. 

I'm sorry you had a rough night MW, is it always rough nights and it's just harder during your LP or is this out of the ordinary?


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyterae*
> 
> I just checked the detector and it is set to FAM, I was thinking it had to be at least CD25 as well.Thank you for confirming I'm not crazy.
> 
> ...


That's why it's so important to know how to interpret charting data yourself. No matter how good a computer program might be, it is still just a computer program and can't possibly take everything into account every time.

Yes and no to the nights. It used to be like this every night until we switched to using sposies at night. Yesterday, everything got off track, though.

DH took Dylan grocery shopping in the middle of the day. Dylan fell asleep in the car on the way to the store and back so he didn't take a nap at home all day. That made him overly clingy and fussy all day. Then he fell asleep around 7:30 but he wasn't diapered for bed, not only did he have a cloth diaper on but it wasn't stuffed for night time. He became overly squirmy in the middle of the night because of the overly wet diaper. The diaper leaked. I had to get up and change him and then he would not completely settle and go back to sleep.

That's kind of how it used to be at night until we switched to sposies but it didn't start until later in the morning so I usually got more hours of sleep. Even with that, it's always much, much harder for me during my lp. I get extremely irritable and emotional. I am much more quick to get very angry and kind of explode and go on rants. It's really horrible. I spent the weekend feeling like I was constantly complaining to/about and nagging dh. It's like my mouth opens up and stuff just starts spewing out before I can stop it and no matter how much I tell myself to shut it, my mouth has a mind of it's own. Add horrible cramps that wake me up and keep me up at night and having to pop ibuprofen every few hours and it all just sucks. At least I know I definitely Oed, though.


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

Cloth at night can be so hard, for the longest time we were just having to wash everything come morning because he had soaked through it all. We're currently using a cotton prefold + a bamboo/cotton flat and it's been wonderful! His pajamas can fit over his diaper and I don't have to wash his sheets everyday


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

I don't usually have a problem with our cloth leaking. It only leaked last night because it wasn't a night diaper set up. The problem is that D has been getting irritated by the littlest bit of wetness/urine. His foreskin has been constantly red and swollen, sometimes even cracked and bleeding. We put him in sposies and it looked almost completely healed after just one night. I put him in cloth for the day and all the redness and irritation came back. After 3 days of sposies at night he was completely healed. I don't know if he is extremely sensitive to his own urine or what.

I've tried stripping my diapers but that doesn't seem to help. I use only Charlie's soap, which is supposed to be one of the gentlest, least irritating detergents there is, and always do extra rinses with every wash. I'm going to try Castile soap next time since I already have that in the house.

Ethan has sensitive skin and is circumcised didn't have an issue like this. Kellen is intact and never had an issue with any of it. It doesn't matter what kind of diapering system I use, either. I don't know what to other than switch to sposies.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarineWife*
> 
> That's kind of how it used to be at night until we switched to sposies but it didn't start until later in the morning so I usually got more hours of sleep. Even with that, it's always much, much harder for me during my lp. I get extremely irritable and emotional. I am much more quick to get very angry and kind of explode and go on rants. It's really horrible. I spent the weekend feeling like I was constantly complaining to/about and nagging dh. It's like my mouth opens up and stuff just starts spewing out before I can stop it and no matter how much I tell myself to shut it, my mouth has a mind of it's own. Add horrible cramps that wake me up and keep me up at night and having to pop ibuprofen every few hours and it all just sucks. At least I know I definitely Oed, though.


These are my PMS symptoms to a tee. I'm telling you, carrots!! It helped me SO MUCH and it can't hurt. I literally see red and can feel my mouth starting to flap before my brain could even stop it! It's awful. It's out of control! I can't even begin to describe how much it changed just after 2 days of carrot juice. I was a new woman. I drink it daily now and my moods are so even its redic.

I think I'm starting to feel human!!

Finn's eyes look slightly better and have less discharge. He's still acting totally normal, barely bothered. I'll keep up the bm in his eyes. Fx'ed it clears up soon!


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

Carrots?? Really? I may need to get some also, any idea what is in them that makes such a difference?


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

This is where I first heard about it: http://mamanatural.com/a-carrot-a-day-keeps-pms-at-bay/

Idk how it works but it just does. I feel amazing. I make whole juice with about 1 cup of raw carrots and a handful of frozen strawberries in my Blend Tec. I also usually add greens and protein powder.


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

Very cool Carrie, I'm going to have to look into a juicer/blender type something!

MW: Have you tried topping his diapers with a fleece liner? Most likely you have run the gamut of options, I just love our cloth and can't imagine not being able to use it


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

I already eat lots of carrots. I eat them alone and in salads and in all kinds of dishes that I make.

Yes, lyterae, I have tried all my different diapers with various different materials. Nothing makes a difference except that PUL seems to make it worse. I am very upset at the prospect of not being able to use my cloth. I refuse to give up.


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

lyterae-- I was thinkking the same as MW with day 25 or maybe even later. Hard to tell with the missing ones.

MW-- that sucks about the diapers! When we were having stink issues, DH was at the point where he wanted to just switch to sposies and I was soooo unimpressed by the idea! Made me very sad at the idea of not using cloth anymore!!

Had a better day today. Ten actually spent some time playing with me and was in a really good mood. She did skip her afternoon nap and we paid for that, but otherwise it was good! And I got a lot of cleaning up done too! And... DH made cookies last night that are without a doubt the BEST cookies I've ever eaten. We ate almost the entire batch last night.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

MW I have heard taking Vitex can help with PMS symptoms. I believe it is safe while nursing since so many women who are ttc use it.

So, we risked it and went to target today. I think the days of Finn sitting in the cart while we shop are coming to an end! He got out a few times and walked holding my hand. No more leisurely strolls! It's hard b/c Nora wants to linger and look at things, and he wants to GO! We'll have to adjust. It was fun tho. I love hanging out with these kids! They are just a barrel of laughs!

I kept wiping finn's hands and trying to keep him from touching his eyes too much. Hopefully we didn't spread our germs. I was just going NUTS being cooped up indoors. Im finally starting to feel better. Just still a bit of a cough and my voice is hoarse, and a runny nose. I think so far my eyes are ok.

I need to go dig up 11 points from the kitchen. 'Night ladies!! See you tmw morning, coffee in hand!!

(PS. I'm not telling school N had pinkeye. They require a DR NOTE to come back. FFS. It's freaking pinkeye. You can see it or you can't. smh. Finn can stay home tmw while I do drop off. NTM her case was so incredibly light -- she only had redness for 2 full days. I think I'll just play dumb.)


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Carrie ~ Do you know how long the virus/bacteria can hang around after symptoms are gone? I'm not afraid of germs but I would be more than a little upset if I found out someone knowlingly sent her child to school with a potentially contagious illness.

WRT diapers, there have been a few times when my diapers have come out of the dryer smelling like poo. I don't know what that's all about. I washed them yesterday with the Castile soap and a little bit of baking soda and they still smelled. I put cloth on D for bed last night and he tossed and turned all night. He doesn't look red or irritate this morning, though.

I'm not in the mood to start taking any new supplements. I'd rather just leave things the way they are for now and see what happens. I don't want to start taking any hormone adjusters before my cycles have even come fully back yet.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh I hear you. Yes, they say as long as they have no visible symptoms (no longer pink in the eye, no more discharge) they are fine to return to school. She was clear on Saturday. So Sat, sun, mon - 3 days of clear with no signs of it at all. I wouldn't risk it if she still showed any signs. They are the most contagious before symptoms present, anyhow. I'm not trying to be a jerk about it. She really is fine. She had a very mild case and it cleared up fast.

I would be mad too if someone knowingly sent their child to school sick. I'm not trying to sneak her in sick under the radar. I just meant needing a dr approval for a virus we didn't need a dr for seems silly.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Ah, ok. I honestly didn't know so was wondering. Most viruses are contagious for at least a day or two before symptoms show up. I think I've read somewhere (but it may just have been something I heard) that they are contagious for 4 days after symptoms show up. I think I've also read or been told that they can still be contagious for longer than that. I think that was for upper respiratory viruses, though.

Anyway, D is becoming such a stinker. If I don't immediately drop whatever I'm doing when he wants me, he pushes, kicks and pulls on me. It drives me mad. He'll push my legs away from the counter when I'm trying to cook or wash dishes. He pulls on my arms and pushes the computer when I'm trying to read or type. He climbs on/behind me and kicks me. He screams and has a fit. There's part of me that feels like I need to show him that I'm not going to drop everything for him all the time. He needs to learn to wait. But, there's another part of me that thinks he's so young and still needs me to be immediately responsive to him. I'm worried that making him wait will send him the message that his needs aren't important. And, just being with me is still a need for him at such a young age. The only way to make him late is to remove him from my presence, like putting on the other side of the gate we have between the family room and kitchen or buckling him in his seat. That doesn't feel right at all even if it's barely for a minute.

Part of my problem is that I cannot stand to be interrupted. If I'm doing something, I want to focus on just that and get it done. I don't like having to stop every few minutes to do something else. On the other hand, whatever I'm doing isn't usually so important that he has to be finished right then and there. There's really no reason why I can't stop and come back to it later.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Delete


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

delete


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

delete


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

delete


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

delete

I don't know what happened there. My one post got posted 5 times or something like that.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarineWife*
> 
> Ah, ok. I honestly didn't know so was wondering. Most viruses are contagious for at least a day or two before symptoms show up. I think I've read somewhere (but it may just have been something I heard) that they are contagious for 4 days after symptoms show up. I think I've also read or been told that they can still be contagious for longer than that. I think that was for upper respiratory viruses, though.
> 
> ...


I think he's still very young. Nora and Kellen are at the age now where they need to be patient. Mommy cannot stop what she's doing to come right this minute, let me finish what I'm doing. But Dylan and Finn are just way too young. They still need us very much right that minute. The way I handle my frustration (and trust me, it gets to me, too) is I just have to stop and realize whatever it is I'm doing can wait, like you said. Also, what does it look like to the child? Is what I'm doing above their line of vision? Do I look like I"m just staring at something?

When I just had Nora and I would sit and read a book, she would often pull at me and say "you're just staring at that. Come!" She had no concept that I was *reading*. That was an eye opener. It's obvious in hindsight but at the time it was huge for me. Now I try to think about what I must look like to them when I'm busy. And usually it can all wait.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes*
> 
> The way I handle my frustration (and trust me, it gets to me, too) is I just have to stop and realize whatever it is I'm doing can wait, like you said. Also, what does it look like to the child? Is what I'm doing above their line of vision? Do I look like I"m just staring at something?


Ok, yeah, this is what I'm feeling but I also just want to finish something, ya know? Ugh! I need to get my mind back to that place of understanding that this time with D is very short and the more I respond to him quickly now the more he'll be able to wait when he's older because he'll trust that I will respond to him.

Kellen still doesn't get that I'm reading when I'm sitting and looking at my computer. If it's not out loud, it looks to him like I'm not doing anything.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

I started feeling like I was getting pinkeye so I put milk in my eyes. All my symptoms are gone! Yay breastmilk!!

Where is everyone today??


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

That's what I do now any time my eyes start to feel funny. A few drops of breastmilk in them once seems to do the trick. At least, it can't hurt.

I've been trying to fix my computer. I had a search virus that was redirecting all of my searches. I finally had to reset my browser but now I have to try to redo all of the personal settings I had on it. What a pain!

We're set to close on our refi on the 11th. Our monthly payment will go down by a little over $400. I hope it's worth it because we rolled all of the closing costs back into the loan, which means we owe way more than the house is worth. DH seems to be coming around to the idea that we may not be able to move with him when he gets reassigned. At least, he's not taking it as me not supporting him.

Nothing else much going on here. I'm trying to watch all the Supernatural episodes. It's kind of funny. I keep wondering why the demon(s) don't know where these guys are all the time and why they don't just possess them to stop them from hunting and killing the demons. I mean, the demons are supernatural beings, right?


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes*
> 
> Also, what does it look like to the child? Is what I'm doing above their line of vision? Do I look like I"m just staring at something?
> 
> When I just had Nora and I would sit and read a book, she would often pull at me and say "you're just staring at that. Come!" She had no concept that I was *reading*. That was an eye opener. It's obvious in hindsight but at the time it was huge for me. Now I try to think about what I must look like to them when I'm busy. And usually it can all wait.


That's a good way of putting it. I try to be very verbal with Ten if I can't (don't want) to stop what I'm doing at that moment. "Hey Ten, you want mama to come play with you don't you. Mama is going to come play with you in two minutes ok? I'm just going to finish cutting up this chicken for your lunch. do you see how Im cutting all the pieces nice and small? You're being such a patient girl while mama finishes this. Ok! Mama is done!! Thank you Tenley Harper. You waited so nice and now mama can play with you!" *insert obscene amounts of snuggles and kisses*

About to start a busy stretch at work. 4-11 today, then 11-630 tomorrow, and then 8-11 thurs. Off until at least Monday after that though, and it's supposed to warm up, so we'll get some time as a family.

I'm getting such a "change" bug. I want something different-- mostly we're looking at taking a trip this spring, but I'm also looking at houses (not that we are at ALL in the market until we finish the basement at the very least), and we started talking about buying another car too. Again, we really shouldn't spend the money, but we've been borrowing my father's car and while it's nice to have, the car itself is kind of in crap condition, and we're worried something major is going to go on it, and then we're going to feel responsible for the repairs.

Anywho yeah... basically. I get bored and want to go spend lots of money we shouldn't.

Keep hearing teaser updates about rob's job prospect, but not enough to make us sure about it. But he went and did a sit in at the office this past weekend, and they all loved him, and someone flat out asked if they were going to hire him and the supervisor said 'yeah probably'. He's less excited about the job than he was a month ago, and less excited than he should be, but i let him know basically that i'd be pissed if he said no. It's too too an opportunity to turn down. We should know by first week of march at the latest, but hopefully towards the end of february.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarineWife*
> 
> We're set to close on our refi on the 11th. Our monthly payment will go down by a little over $400. I hope it's worth it because we rolled all of the closing costs back into the loan, which means we owe way more than the house is worth. DH seems to be coming around to the idea that we may not be able to move with him when he gets reassigned. At least, he's not taking it as me not supporting him.


Ugh. What a pain. I hate financial stuff so much!! It seems like this whole refi has been SUCH a headache for you.

I'm really daydreaming about moving today. I just can't wait to be settled somewhere else.


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

I woke up with a horrible headache today and it still hasn't gone away, the vision disturbances are gone and I no longer feel like I'm going to throw up. I guess that makes I'm doing better?

Becca turned 7 yesterday and is busy cross-stitching today, my mom bought her one of the plastic canvas ones with the pattern printed on it. We haven't done school today, I can't think straight. We have homeschool group tomorrow which is already prepped for, we had a snowday last week.

Ben has started drumming and singing LOUDLY multiple times a day. His daddy plays drums and conga's and is not so secretly geeked that Ben seems to be musically inclined. 

I'm sorry about the house MW, when does your hubby get reassigned?


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Actually, the refi hasn't been too bad once we found someone better than Navy Fed. They suck! The guy today told me that we will be getting money back at closing instead of needing to pay money. I don't think it will be much but it's something. We should get a decent chunk back from the escrow account with our current lender and we get to skip March's payment so that will put almost $1800 in our pocket.

It just sucks that our total loan amount will go back up. That means there's no chance of selling, but with the lower payment we can afford to rent. Now the only problem is whether or not we'll be able to show it to potential renters while we're still in it. I just don't see how we'll be able to keep it clean enough to show. We talked about putting some stuff in storage, which would certainly make it easier. Houses here have been sitting for months before being rented so we can't move out and wait for it to rent.

lyeteraed ~ That sounds like a migraine. I've never had a migraine and I've never had a headache like that.

DH has already been reassigned. He got unofficial official verbal orders a few weeks ago. His web orders hit the other day but he couldn't view them. He thinks he'll have to go in June or July.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onetwoten*
> 
> That's a good way of putting it. I try to be very verbal with Ten if I can't (don't want) to stop what I'm doing at that moment. "Hey Ten, you want mama to come play with you don't you. Mama is going to come play with you in two minutes ok? I'm just going to finish cutting up this chicken for your lunch. do you see how Im cutting all the pieces nice and small? You're being such a patient girl while mama finishes this. Ok! Mama is done!! Thank you Tenley Harper. You waited so nice and now mama can play with you!" *insert obscene amounts of snuggles and kisses*


I do something similar, like when Ava comes up when I am washing bottles at the sink. She will start pushing on my legs and whining and crying so I usually try to say something along the lines of "Oh, I know sugar! Mama wants to have you too! But I need to finish washing your bottles so you have something clean to drink your milk out of and I need two hands to wash the bottles. I will be done in 2 minutes and then I can give you lots of hugs." It doesn't always necessarily stop the whining but at least I feel like she knows that I've "heard" her and understand she needs me.

Things have been crazy around my house for the last couple of days. Trying to get back in to our regular routine after getting home but Ava has picked up a cold. I didn't get her vit D in her for a few days because she wasn't drinking milk like normal so I wasn't putting it in her bottle. So now she's sick.







But I've figured out I can hide it in her elderberry syrup and she takes that usually no problem so I'm getting it in her that way. I'm not taking her to her regular weekly activities until her nose gets a bit better. Every time she sneezes, it's a snot river. Blech.

My milk is almost gone. I'm really sad. I had really hoped to make it to Ava's second birthday. But she's only really drinking it during the night. If she's awake, she'll play around with the bottle and not really drink it. She's drinking more cow's milk than she is breastmilk.







I guess I need to be happy that we've made it this far but I'm still sad.

Lyterae, Ben is so big! He looks like a preschooler, not a toddler!


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnnieA*
> 
> It doesn't always necessarily stop the whining but at least I feel like she knows that I've "heard" her and understand she needs me.


I say things like that, too, but doesn't usually stop the grabbing and whining. The whining I could stand. The grabbing and pushing keeps me from finishing what I'm doing so then it's even longer before I can get to him.

It is sad when they wean. You really should feel good about working so hard to give Ava any breastmilk at all. The fact that she's gotten it for a year and a half when most babies are lucky to get any for the first few weeks is a big deal.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarineWife*
> 
> I say things like that, too, but doesn't usually stop the grabbing and whining. The whining I could stand. The grabbing and pushing keeps me from finishing what I'm doing so then it's even longer before I can get to him.
> 
> It is sad when they wean. You really should feel good about working so hard to give Ava any breastmilk at all. The fact that she's gotten it for a year and a half when most babies are lucky to get any for the first few weeks is a big deal.


Ugh, that's what Ava does when I try to lay down and she doesn't want me to. It's super frustrating. And nothing works to redirect her. I have to sit up. I'm hoping she moves past this stage soon.

I know I should feel good about how long I've given her milk but I have SUCH an emotional attachment to pumping. It's strange really. I guess similar to nursing in that it's the *one* thing that only I can do for Ava, you know? I'm also having a tough time with how fast she's growing right now. She's making a lot of developmental leaps right now and literally changing in front of my eyes. She has stopped calling Elmo "Elgo" and now says "Elmo". She can shake her head "No" and uses it appropriately. She's just such a little girl all of a sudden!


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Hugs Lauri! It's so bittersweet, it really is. Nursing/pumping isn't the only thing you can do for her tho. You are her mama. Nobody else can do that or be that for her. Nobody has your scent or your kisses, or you voice or your touch. Your relationship with her is changing and growing. You are an amazing woman for pumping exclusively as long as you have. Nobody can take that from you either. So mourn weaning. Of course. It's such a heart wrenching thing. Especially when you are just so committed and you've done all you have to get where you are! Your feelings are so valid. But also take comfort in the fact that she is satisfied and ready to move on. You've done such an amazing thing for her.


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarineWife*
> 
> lyeteraed ~ That sounds like a migraine. I've never had a migraine and I've never had a headache like that.
> 
> DH has already been reassigned. He got unofficial official verbal orders a few weeks ago. His web orders hit the other day but he couldn't view them. He thinks he'll have to go in June or July.


 I think you may be right, I haven't had migraines since I was a child. It's almost 11:00 and there is still a lingering headache. Praying tomorrow is better!

I hadn't realized he still got reassigned, I assumed you guys were settled in permanently someplace. It sounds like you'll be trying to rent the house out so you can move together?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnnieA*
> 
> My milk is almost gone. I'm really sad. I had really hoped to make it to Ava's second birthday. But she's only really drinking it during the night. If she's awake, she'll play around with the bottle and not really drink it. She's drinking more cow's milk than she is breastmilk.
> 
> ...


 Annie I'm so sorry you're losing your milk, I love everything that Carrie said.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes* 


> But also take comfort in the fact that she is satisfied and ready to move on.


Thanks. That's a great way to look at it. For the past 18 months, I've lived with this fear that my milk would go away before Ava was ready to give it up and she would be crying for mama milk and I wouldn't have any to give her. But you're right. She's moving on. And I've been able to give her as much mama milk as she wants. She still drinks it ok during the middle of the night so maybe I just need to save whatever I'm able to pump during the day and dreamfeed her bottles of breastmilk at night to get it in her.

akind1, how are you doing? You've been quiet around here the last couple of days.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

My system shut down in the middle of a long post! I hate that! Grrr.

Lauri - you've done awesome with Ava - I totally understand the bittersweetness of ending the nursing relationship, especially when it's baby led. I more weaned Gabe than he decided to wean, and since it was my decision, I didn't regret or miss it at all. Norah weaned of her own accord nearly 4 months ago and I miss it every day. My only consolation is the new nursling I'll have in just a few weeks. She still wants to nuzzle my nipples though, silly girl.

There will always be things only mama can do for Ava - you might feel otherwise (surely someone else can read that book or something) but Ava will feel differently.

MW: yay for refi nearly being done! NavyFed was awesome when we wanted to refinance our car, but I don't know anyone who ends up using them for mortgage refinancing. (we did our original mortgage through them though). Sad. And yay for saving money! If you decide to rent out your house, will the whole family go with Sean to the next duty station? I have a fear of renting out property. I don't like the idea of being a landlord at all. (but it works well for some)

Our babies are getting so big! I love how much Norah is communicating, and how clearly, and she's following directions pretty well. When she wants to.

She's been puking off and on the last few weeks. Generally it's been after she's had too much sweets late at night, but I wonder if something else she's eating is disagreeing with her. She feels better once she's puked and cleaned out her system from the other end. I just don't know. It doesn't seem to be a tummy bug, because no one else has been sick (in our house, or that she's been exposed to).

Gabe is pretty much day time potty trained . . we are working on adding back underwear as opposed to staying naked all the time. I can't tell you how much I love doing diapers for 1+Gabe's nighttime diaper. So much less laundry! I'm enjoying the respite before going back to 2 in diapers. Though we might start potty-ing Norah to see what happens.

I've been following along on mobile, but have been off the last few days -cleaning and stuff- a last big push before it's newborn baby time. 4 more weeks! (more or less).


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Wow, Carrie! I love what you posted. That is so perfect!

lyterae ~ I don't think we will be able to settle in one place until dh retires. He gets reassigned every 2-3 years. We were just lucky that he was able to be reassigned to another unit here so we were able to stay here longer. Technically, he was reassigned to Ft. Sill Oklahoma when he went there 3 years ago and we stayed here. Then was reassigned back here. He thinks he's going to do a year of school at Quantico and then 2-3 more years doing whatever job they have for him there.

Kat ~ Sounds like nesting has kicked in. I don't think that ever hit me.







I hope Norah is feeling better soon. We've dodged the stomach bug so far. (Now I've probably jinxed us.)

Our original mortgage is with Navy Fed. Can I just say that they suck?! They screwed us out of a VA loan originally so we weren't eligible for the easy VA refi and then refused to help us with a regular refi. They only offered us a deal after the government stepped in and required it from all lenders. I just got a letter in the mail from them today wrt us not following through with the refi with them because they were going to required $1900 at closing. It says our refi was denied for "insufficient funds". What a load of crap! I told them I didn't want to do business with them because they kept changing the rules and we found a better deal. It wasn't because we didn't have the money. We could have gotten the money if we really needed it. Now I bet that's going to go on our credit report. I can't wait to be done with them and I plan to be very vocal about my dissatisfaction with them to anyone who might listen.

I took K to the doctor today for a speech therapy referral. He was mad so said he wasn't going to cooperate. The doctor asked him to say, "good," and he just crossed him arms and gave the doc the evil eye. As I was telling the doc that he said he wasn't going to cooperate, he went on a long rant about why he didn't want to be there or do anything. That was enough for the doc to hear what I was talking about and give us the referral.









K is mad about it so I don't know if it will do us any good but I'll try. If he really doesn't like it, I won't force him to go.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarineWife*
> 
> I took K to the doctor today for a speech therapy referral. He was mad so said he wasn't going to cooperate. The doctor asked him to say, "good," and he just crossed him arms and gave the doc the evil eye. As I was telling the doc that he said he wasn't going to cooperate, he went on a long rant about why he didn't want to be there or do anything. That was enough for the doc to hear what I was talking about and give us the referral.
> 
> ...


What is he mad about?


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

I'm not sure. He might be mad because I made him stop playing his game and go somewhere or he may be mad about the idea of needing therapy for something. He just keeps saying he didn't want to go to the doctor and didn't like it. All the doctor did was talk to him and look in his ears and throat.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

I had to chuckle at K's rant to the dr! Glad you got the referral. Sorry he is mad tho -- hopefully he enjoys speech therapy. And like you said, if not, then not. No big deal.

I'm still fighting this pinkeye and congestion/sore throat/cough. I'm so over it. now it's been 9 days!!! Well, pinkeye for 3. But still. We are supposed to go to a christening on Sunday and I hope we are well enough. It's for my best friend's son so...we need to be there. Sigh.

Supposed to get snow here this weekend! We barely have gotten anything so far this winter so I'm kind of hoping for a ton!

kat - yay for nesting!

lauri - glad my words helped.









AFM - lately Nora's been having huge tantrums when we are out shopping, demanding I buy her things (impulse items she NEEDS right then and there). Twice now she's completely thrown down in the store. I'm completely out of practice dealing with this, b/c she hasn't done this since she was like... a new 3!! We have pretty much always had a general rule that she can choose something and I'll get it if it's $1. She respects this and always understood. She can read prices so I'm not being unfair. We always go to walgreens (it's walking distance, so we spend lots of time there) and she knows nothing over $1. It's just...lately she's really being stubborn! She picked up a juice bottle that had a princess on it, that was $3, and DEMANDED it. I did the normal, no it's $3, please put that back. Stubborn. Nora, it's too much, mommy is not buying it for you. How about you find something else for $1? NO. I WANT THIS. Screaming at the top of her lungs!!!

Finally I said if she didn't put it back, we are leaving the store. This is not how we behave at the store. She freaked and started yelling and stomping her feet, tears welling up, and didn't put it back so I explained I was taking it. I took it from her and set it down on the shelf and she threw down. Screaming, crying, kicking, punching! I was horrified! I picked her up and calmly told her she's going in the cart, we're leaving. More screaming crying kicking clawing tantrum. Mamas I about abandoned the cart and just left!!! But, somehow I was able to distract her enough by calmly telling her we were leaving, pushed the cart and we made it thru check out and she was ok (mad but ok, not screaming) and WHEW. Got out of there.

WTF?!

Is this my life for the next 6 months, and then Finn will start!? I'm going to need stock in wine!!!

I think the key for me is staying calm. I need to just ignore the rest of the world and focus on her and what she needs at that moment. The problem is I don't know what it is. She can't possibly really NEED that $3 juice. She can't possibly NEED that $14 doll. On a whim!? These aren't things she's been wanting for weeks or even days. She sees it and suddenly NEEDS it. This isn't how we roll, and she used to understand this. Testing boundaries? Does she think if I buy it, it means I love her? How did we get to that??? I've never bribed her or bought her love, ever.

4 was so nice. So easy. She cooperated. She was so fun. I'm not liking these shifts in behavior!!

I think we'll just have to really limit going shopping for a while. Only go when we need to. Which is going to suck b/c most of our playdates are at Target...sigh.

Also Finn is TERRIFIED of baths and water again. A few weeks ago, maybe 2 months ago, he fell into the tub when it was still full of water after baths. He had his clothes on and everything. He cried but he was ok, so we thought. It was only about 3" of water, so he didn't even go under. 
It took me until this week to make the connection, but it's got to be why he's suddenly terrified of baths again. Literally shaking, screaming, clawing, etc. I tried taking a bath with him this week and he seriously CLUNG to me for dear life and I couldn't even get him washed. It's bad.

later that same day, I filled the tub for Nora's bath, and he heard the water, dropped all his toys, RAN from me throwing things in my path, and hid in the farthest corner of the house, freaking out screaming crying. I tried explaining to him and signing that it wasn't for him, it was for Nora, no bath for you, etc. He wouldn't have it. He wouldn't let me near him.

My poor baby is traumatized. Any ideas how to help him?


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

I can't tell if it's true nesting, or just fake it till I make it sort of stuff. It needs to get done.

Norah seems recovered from the tummy bug, but it's hit Gabe really hard. Poor kid. We are supposed to do the sibling tour at the hospital tonight . . .we'll see how he's feeling.

We weren't doing any VA stuff with our mortgage (obviously) so we had no issues. But I know my parents did a VA loan, and all their refi has been VA loan type stuff . . .must be a reason they chose not to go with NFCU. following bankruptcy, we no longer have any accounts with them. I hope all your stuff gets sorted soon.

K is funny! I hope the speech therapy goes well.

Carrie - definitely - ignore the rest of the world. who cares WTF they think? In regards to Nora . . . maybe there is a compromise that will teach her to think. Would it be reasonable to get her a wallet or purse and give her a dollar for each trip to the store, so that she could "save" up her dollars for a bigger item if she chose? Would she like that level of responsibility? at 4 1/2 she is probably ready for that, and could understand the concepts.

As for dealing with the tantrums themselves - ITA the key is staying calm. Why is she doing it? maybe she's testing boundaries. running a bit on empty energy wise? Maybe give her something to do in the store will distract her, like a shopping list? Or a pictoral "find it" sort of thing (find something red and round, something that requires batteries, etc) that might take her focus off of wanting something and make it fun for her. If you are out shopping alot, she might just be bored.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Carrie ~ Can you give Finn sponge baths until he's ready to ease himself back into the tub?

With Nora wanting things, I've read a lot about talking to the child about the reasons why they want something. Say things like, "That princess is really pretty. It would be nice to have that. What would you do with it?"..."That sounds like fun." I don't know if it works because I've never done it but it's suggested in those EnjoyParenting emails I get. I'll see if I can find the actual post on it and link it here.

By the way, I know those drink things you are talking about. They have them at the Food Lion here. The boys always want the Spiderman or Spongebob ones. They are way overpriced and junk, I think. I don't think it's even real juice, at least the ones they sell here aren't. They are like Kool-Aid or something. Another thing my boys want are the single serve chocolate milk bottles. I have to explain to them every time that we have milk and chocolate mix at home and I'm not going to spend as much on one drink as it costs to buy the ingredients to make several drinks for everyone.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Here's one but it's kind of vague. I can try to help you brainstorm some specific ways of doing this if you'd like. Say Yes First.

Here's another: Say Yes to Desire

Rethinking Consistency

Needs and Desires, Part 2

There is only Yes

There is probably a ton more but it's a long list and I don't have time to go through all of it.

You could try modeling wanting something but understanding that you can't get it right now if you don't already do that. Find something you want but can't buy and talk about how much you like it and why and how you wish you could get it but you can't right now. Then maybe talk about things you could do to get it in the future.

Why do you have the $1 limit? Is 2 more dollars really too much every once in a while? Could you make a special occasion sometimes when she can get something that's more than $1? Or maybe ask if she's willing to give up the next two $1 purchases so she can get the $3 thing now. She may not fully understand that so it might take a few times of explaining the next time you go to a store that she can't buy anything because she spent more money last time. Explain that to her before you go to the store.

Maybe it's time for an allowance. Give her the dollar to keep or spend as she wishes. If she has the money in her hand, she might see how holding it until she gets another one is more.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

The $1 was arbitrary and just so we didn't end up spending a ton each time we went out. and it worked so I never really thought about it. It allowed her a token from our shopping trip that she enjoyed, but didn't always need to buy something.

Yes that's the juice! They are complete junk. I'm not opposed to a little juice here and there, but I like the veg/fruit juice blends if anything. And I was buying a whole box of those and they were in the cart. I even offered to open one right there for her before paying.

So what I did today with your guys advice was ask her to get her purse and come up with how many $$ she wanted to put in of her christmas money. She chose $20. At target she picked up a huge dog that was $20, and I told her that would be all she could get (and I wasn't sure if it would even fit in the car). She said she only wanted to carry it around, she'd find other things. At the dollar bins she ended up choosing some rubber ducks ($1) and a toy bathtub for them (also $1) and then on the check out line she wanted Squinkies. She asked if she had enough for all, and I said yes. She was too nervous to hand the money to the cashier, so I did it for her, and I showed her the change.

Then she wanted popcorn and a pretzel.

I just see this getting out of hand! She's spending all her money on things. What happens when she runs out? Tantrums again?

Sigh. Lost. Lost mommy here.

I'll read those links asap! Thanks guys!

Re: sponge baths -- it's really just his hair that needs washing. I barely do anything but rinse his body. but his hair is long and ends up with food and boogers and just gets greasy. So...aside from torturing him at the sink?? which I don't see how that would work, idk what else to do.

Or i need to cut his hair. WAH! Not ready not ready not ready! I am too attached to his curls!!


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarineWife*
> 
> You could try modeling wanting something but understanding that you can't get it right now if you don't already do that. Find something you want but can't buy and talk about how much you like it and why and how you wish you could get it but you can't right now. Then maybe talk about things you could do to get it in the future.


yes this I do. we look at all the stuff I want but can't buy right now, and we talk about how maybe I can ask for it for my bday or something like that.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

In regards to what to do when the money is gone - I think that's part of the learning process. You have $20 - when that is all gone, it is gone - there may be tantrums at the end. But I think she's at a good age to start understanding the limits of money. (or anything) What happens when all the ice cream or pizza or whatever her favorite food is, is gone? it's gone - there isn't any more until you buy or make more.

Of course your first instinct is too spend it all. I think that's ok. over time she'll learn to pace herself.

My kids are pitiful. I don't think Gabe and I will be going to the sibling tour at the hospital tonight  I'm bummed - was looking forward to doing that with him. There isn't another until the last Tuesday in February I think.

I'm measuring 4 weeks ahead. joy. Doctor says he thinks this will be a bigger baby than my other two. I said, yup, that's been my feeling all along. No worries about induction due to big baby, as they won't induce (with pitocin) a VBAC. just hope baby decides to come on his own, sooner than later. I'm tired.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

As far as the spending getting out of hand, once she runs out, she runs out until she gets more. That's where I think an allowance would be a good idea so she knows she's always getting more at some point. There is a limit to it based on how much you can afford, though, so it's not like she can just buy, buy, buy. She may spend every penny she has every time for a while because she won't necessarily trust that things will always be this way. It works the same as food. After a while, though, if you really do let her spend her money as she pleases, she'll begin to trust that things will always be that way and she won't feel the need to spend it all at once (but sometimes she may still want to and that's ok, too).

Ethan and Kellen do a lot of looking online and figuring out how much money they have, how much something they want costs, how much they'll have left (if any) if they buy it and then whether or not it's really worth it. Ethan is old enough now that he look ahead and figure out how many weeks he'll have to save to buy something he wants. Kellen still needs me to tell him how much he has and whether or not it's enough to buy something and how much he'll have left but he makes the decision to buy or not himself. There have been plenty of times when he's decided not to buy something or to get two things that cost less than one thing that costs more. I think giving kids their own money to spend however they choose goes a lot further in helping them learn how to manage money than refusing to let them buy things because we think it's too much or whatever.

Hm...I'm not sure what to do about the hair washes. Can you wipe his hair with a soapy cloth and then rinse it with a wet cloth so that soap and water isn't dripping down his face? Dylan loves baths but he hates to have water run down his face. That's why he refuses to take showers. I never wash his hair but I do sometimes take a wet washcloth and wipe it to get it wet.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Gabe rarely gets his hair washed. Too be fair, it's rarely really dirty. The best thing I've found is to let him do the rinsing. It started with him dumping water on Norah's head, and seeing that she didn't seem to mind or cry (at the time) and then he started doing his own head. Would Nora be game for letting him help wash her hair?

And really, unless his hair is dirty, I'd not bother. Norah gets food and crap and tangles in her hair All.The.Time. I have to wash it at least every other day. I'm not used to girl hair, LOL. I actually have to comb hers!


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

She would but he won't go near the tub if there is water in it.

But he will play in the sink. So.









his hair is so long! sigh. love it freshly washed. his ringlets bounce. Sigh.

Thanks for the ideas about money. It helps!

kat - cannot WAIT to meet the big little guy. 4 weeks ahead? maybe you dropped. That's a good sign! Do you do EPO or RRL tea at the end?


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

Mobile, but I'm assuming he won't go in the shower with you? Just wondering if he might like it more if there's no standing water. Or you could try a spray bottle of water? That might be a good thing to get N invoked in


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Late to the game here and the other mamas have already given you some good advice but if it's really become a problem just recently, I'd probably take a break from going to the store. I know that stinks and we use stores a lot as activities when it's cold outside but if she's having a hard time "getting" it right now, I'd remove the problem. Then, in a couple of days, if she asks to go to the store, you could say something like "Nora, I'd love to go to the store but the last time we went, you got really upset. Do you remember that? I'm concerned about going to the store and having the same thing happen again." Then see what she says. If she says she won't do it again, trust her and try again. If she starts tantruming, a quick reminder that that type of behavior isn't ok and then leave the store. Rinse and repeat. I don't think there's anything wrong with putting a spending limit on impulse buys. I also don't think that there's anything wrong with letting her spend her money. You could ask that she save a specific portion and then let her spend the rest. But you're right, you could run in to the same problem when the money is gone and she wants something more.

As for washing, will he go in a swimming pool? At least that would get him wet. Or a spray bottle is a good idea. Taking him in the shower with you. I have so many sensory issues with textures and smells that I'd probably have to just torture him for 60 seconds and wash and rinse his hair.

akind1, sorry that Gabe is sick! Tummy stuff stinks!

Oh my goodness, I meant to tell you guys. Ava snagged a doll from my mom's house the other day and when I was putting her in the car yesterday, she pointed to the doll and said "Baby Ava". I pointed to her and said "here's my Baby Ava" and she shook her head no and said "Unh uh". I said "Oh, are you Big Girl Ava?" and she shook her head yes. So sweet! When you ask her what her name is now she says "Ava". I love that girl so much!


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm with the others that she is going to realize the money is gone and it will be a sad learning experience for her. How many times on average do you go to the store in a week? Would it be better to say on Tuesday we will go to the store and you can spend 5.00, but the rest of the week we aren't buying anything.

Will Finn play in the empty bathtub? I would start with an empty tub with bath toys and then progress to squirt bottles and such in the tub, and then start trying to add water again.

Becca stayed at my dad's house last night and I already had plans today so Ben and I went and visited friends. I love visiting friends, but I hate how cranky he is by the end of the day. It's 5:30, he has slept for about an hour today and he is so tird he just sobs and cries when I try to lay him down. He is currently snuggled in the chair with Becca watching a movie.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

I, honestly, don't get going to a store as an activity. I only go to the store if I need something, especially with the kids. That would not be fun for me.









I don't understand how learning that there isn't an unlimited supply of money to spend would be sad unless it is presented as sad. It's not a trauma.

Has there been new info saying that pitocin is dangerous for VBACs? When I was induced with Ethan I had pitocin. I did a lot of research and what I read said that pitocin wasn't the problem. The stuff that is applied to the cervix is what was associated with an increased risk in uterine rupture.

Not that I think anyone should be induced. I just find it curious that different docs seem to follow different rules. It really makes me wonder if any of them actually know what the science shows.


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarineWife*
> 
> I, honestly, don't get going to a store as an activity. I only go to the store if I need something, especially with the kids. That would not be fun for me.
> 
> ...


 I don't think of it as a trauma but it is a reality of life and it will be upsetting once her personal money-tree is gone. Heck, I feel sad when the spending money is gone! I'm not traumatized by any means, but I definitely wish that it would go further.

We don't shop as an activity either, the store is much to far away for us.

I'm not sure on the reasoning for no Pitocin, it always seemed safer to just avoid induction all together when going for a VBAC. That said I thought that using a foley catheter was supposed to be the least invasive induction method?


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyterae*
> 
> I don't think of it as a trauma but it is a reality of life and it will be upsetting once her personal money-tree is gone. Heck, I feel sad when the spending money is gone! I'm not traumatized by any means, but I definitely wish that it would go further.










Isn't that the truth?! She's already very upset over the money situation or else she wouldn't be having tantrums. Giving her as power and control over it all as possible will help to alleviate at least some of that upset, if not all, imo.

I have never heard of a foley catheter but I will assume that it is something that is inserted into the cervix and/or uterus. I don't think I would agree to that. I have an issue with having anything inserted into me. I made an appointment for my annual exam (it's been at least two years now). It's on Monday. I've been trying to talk myself into canceling because the idea of having a speculum inserted into me and having my vagina artificially stretched is really freaking me out. I am seriously beginning to wonder if I will be able to go through with it. It just seems so medieval and gives me the shivers.

Off to google.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarineWife*
> 
> I, honestly, don't get going to a store as an activity. I only go to the store if I need something, especially with the kids. That would not be fun for me.
> 
> ...


Ave absolutely loves going in stores. She loves looking at stuff, seeing people, talking to them, having them tell her how cute she is, etc. One of her favorite things is to go to BRU and ride in all the strollers, sit in the carseats, play in the cribs, etc. One of our weekly activities is to go to Whole Foods, walk around, get some lunch, etc. We'd probably live at IKEA if we had one close.

I get how running out of money would be traumatic for Nora. From my interactions with her, she strikes me as a kid that feels emotions to the MAX. So she's happy to the point of giddy and then when she gets sad or mad, it's the worst thing ever. Dealing with the emotional fall-out can be rough. My DSD 15 is that way. Her highs are very high and her lows are very low. She feels everything so intensely. She has started crying before when we pass a dead animal on the road because she's so sad.

As for pitocin w/a VBAC, my understanding is that it can cause unnaturally strong contractions that would stress the c-section scar. I would not be comfortable with any type of chemical/artificial induction with a VBAC. If I were in that situation, I would probably opt for another c-section. To me, the risk is too great. But that's for me personally. Foley catheter inductions can be a great alternative, especially if mama is already showing signs of being ready.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Actually, the stuff I just read suggested that a chemically induced VBAC would probably still be preferable to a repeat c-section. I don't remember all the details now because I just skimmed it. The website I was reading was based in the UK, which might explain the different recommendations than here in the US.

Ethan has very strong emotions. Maybe I just don't see feeling and expressing emotions as something to try to prevent or avoid. Some people do feel things more deeply than others. They should feel comfortable expressing that.

My kids like to look around stores, too. I don't enjoy it, though, and it's not something I would choose to do for fun. I wouldn't take the kids to a store or the mall just to get out of the house. That is more exhausting to me than staying home with them even when they are being wild. I also don't like to window shop or browse. If I don't have money to buy something and plan on doing that, I don't see the point in going to look at a bunch of stuff I can't get. I guess that's another way that I'm weird.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

I know not everyone comes to that conclusion but I'm just not comfortable with the risks associated with a chemical induction. That's one of the reasons why I declined an external version when Ava was breech. If my OB had been able to turn her to vertex, he would have wanted to induce me right away. The risks of stressing the baby during the version combined with the risks of the chemical induction were more than I was comfortable with. So I declined.

I don't think it's so much of not being comfortable with strong emotions being expressed, it's just having to work through it, especially with a young child. It's draining. So if there's a way to avoid or defuse, I would definitely go that route.


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarineWife*
> 
> Actually, the stuff I just read suggested that a chemically induced VBAC would probably still be preferable to a repeat c-section. I don't remember all the details now because I just skimmed it. The website I was reading was based in the UK, which might explain the different recommendations than here in the US.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnnieA*
> 
> I know not everyone comes to that conclusion but I'm just not comfortable with the risks associated with a chemical induction. That's one of the reasons why I declined an external version when Ava was breech. If my OB had been able to turn her to vertex, he would have wanted to induce me right away. The risks of stressing the baby during the version combined with the risks of the chemical induction were more than I was comfortable with. So I declined.


 I'm with Annie. Because we were opting for a homebirth we didn't want any of the risks that can be associated with chemical induction. When I hit 40 weeks with Ben we did have the discussion of what our options were if we needed them. I had my membranes stripped with my first as preparation for the induction they were pushing on me (my "big baby" was 7lbs7oz) and I believe that is what caused my water to break before I was in active labor. Membrane stripping and AROM were off my list as a possible induction techniques as I believe my water breaking early is what contributed most to my c-section.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

The reason for the OB practice non use of pitocin to induce with VBAC is the increased risk of uterine rupture with it - There is an increased risk of uterine rupture period with pitocin, regardless of presence of scar on the uterus. I do not know exact stats. I know women who have had successful inductions as VBACs with it, they felt the risk was worthwhile. For me . . meh. I don't like Pitocin. So I am absolutely fine in skipping it.

And yes, ACOG says that the mere fact of a TOLAC is not a contraindication in the use of pitocin.

Foley bulbs for induction are not commonly used for induction at the hospital I'll be delivering at. But they can be quite effective.

gabe asks to go shopping. on icky days, it is sort of an activity for us. sonetimes we just need out of the house.

Baby does seem lower lately, but hard to say if I've dropped, really. I'm uncomfortable, that I know. But I need everyone to get well hopefully before I have this baby. grandparents get freaked out by illness.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

I don't remember the exact stats, either, but I do remember that they weren't significantly different. That means there was enough of a margin of error in the numbers that there may be no increase in risk at all. There are obviously significant increases in various risks associated with a c-section.

I'm certainly not suggesting induction for anyone. I did it and wish I hadn't. I'm lucky Ethan was ok and I'm lucky I was ok and was able to have more children. I think I came very close to having my uterus removed, although no one would admit that at the time. It scares the crap out of me to think of that. However, I would not have agreed to another c-section with him. I would do just about anything to avoid another c-section. But I wouldn't do anything at all unless it was very apparent that my baby was in danger, in which case an emergency c-section would almost certainly be the only way to go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akind1*
> 
> Baby does seem lower lately, but hard to say if I've dropped, really. I'm uncomfortable, that I know. But I need everyone to get well hopefully before I have this baby. grandparents get freaked out by illness.


Yes, I hope everyone gets better before Theo decides to make his entrance.

We're going to the Chiropractor today. The adjustments have really helped with my pain. I scrubbed a bath tub yesterday and was certain I wouldn't be able to move by night but I was fine. That is one of those activities that would have almost certainly put me out with back and leg pain.

Our hot water heater is acting funny. It's switching itself off, I think. I may have to call someone to look at it but first I have to get Sean to move all the crap that he has piled up around it so that no one can get to it.









Oh, and I finally sold one of my soakers on Hyena Cart.







It's not much but it's something.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

I think b/c shopping is like the only thing to do when it's cold/wet/rainy and you have kids with pent up energy. I mean, IKEA we don't even buy anything. It's just fun to walk around, they have a play area. There's a cafe so we get lunch. It's a change of pace. Target and all that - I get a coffee and we do our grocery shopping. It's not pointless. It's not just to kill time. I have to go anyway so we make a playdate out of it, I get to chat with my friend and Nora and Finn get to hang out with the other kids. It's like... Idk. Just what we do.

I can't say b/c I've never been faced with it, but I think I would try a chemical induction before consenting to surgery. That's just me. I know every mama feels their own way. And I remember it was a no brainer practically for you, Lauri, when Ava was breech anyway. It was way too many interventions and I think that if I were faced with that...well...I honestly have no idea what I would do. So many factors to weigh.

Kat - hope everyone starts feeling better soon.

AFM - I really thought for a bit I had strep b/c my throat is really killing me. But I don't have a fever. Ugh, it's awful. I hate it. I'm so so so done with being sick!!! Finn's eyes are clear, but I'm still fighting the pinkeye. Seems mild. I only wake up with crust, the rest of the day is fine.

We are getting a ton of snow!!! I'm excited. I can't wait to see how much we get!


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes*
> 
> Target and all that - I get a coffee and we do our grocery shopping. It's not pointless. It's not just to kill time. I have to go anyway so we make a playdate out of it, I get to chat with my friend and Nora and Finn get to hang out with the other kids. ...
> 
> We are getting a ton of snow!!! I'm excited. I can't wait to see how much we get!


I do plan for extra time if I'm going somewhere like Target or TRU anyway because my kids do like to look around. I don't just go to those stores to get out of the house and go somewhere, though. That's what I thought you were doing, especially since you said you go to Walgreen's just about every day since it's within walking distance. It sounded to me like you were walking to Walgreen's just for something to do. I'm an introvert and a homebody so I don't go out unless there's a reason other than just to go out.

I wish we would get snow. We had so much rain yesterday that the backyard ditches are flooded again. Rain dripped in through our roof (again). That means that most likely that really windy day a week ago or so blew a shingle or two off. I'll have to check. Why am I the only one who notices the drip, drip, drip and sees the wet spot on the ceiling?


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes*
> 
> I think b/c shopping is like the only thing to do when it's cold/wet/rainy and you have kids with pent up energy. I mean, IKEA we don't even buy anything. It's just fun to walk around, they have a play area. There's a cafe so we get lunch. It's a change of pace. Target and all that - I get a coffee and we do our grocery shopping. It's not pointless. It's not just to kill time. I have to go anyway so we make a playdate out of it, I get to chat with my friend and Nora and Finn get to hang out with the other kids. It's like... Idk. Just what we do.
> 
> We are getting a ton of snow!!! I'm excited. I can't wait to see how much we get!


 That sounds like a lot of fun Carrie, we don't have anything like that around here. Target is 1.5 hrs away, it ends up being a full day trip if we go out that way. I love Target. Most of our playdates are taking turns visiting homes, there just isn't a lot to do here once it gets to cold for the park.

We were supposed to get hit with a storm last night and it didn't happen, the next one is due on Sunday/Monday. Not the quantity you guys are expecting though, we have quite a bit of snow but it's been a process over a few weeks not in one day.

AFM: Ben was up at 5 this morning, Becca slept in (very unusual!), and the little girl I watch called in at 6:45. We're all still in pajamas for the day.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

LOL Walgreens, OTOH, is to kill time. Ha! We will walk there and poke around and not buy anything or only get a snack. But, it's part of a longer walk. Usually we will walk 2 or so miles and just stop in to warm up/cool down in the summer and get drinks.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

I could be wrong, but I think my body just doesn't do well with Pit. (after a stalled labor with DS) - so I am really ok with not doing it. I'm fairly confident that something will happen to put my body into labor on its own this time. If not time, then the breast pump, or God help me, castor oil.

We aren't homebodies. Gabe's sickness has me all antsy because I hate being homebound - but his diarrhea really does make all of us stuck at home. I'm itching to be out. positively itching. gah.

Our playdate place is the mall, bc it has a toddler play area. But really, we can be at a park year round, unless it's too windy or rainy. Don't do a lot of home playdates, because the mama playgroups I'm in are rather large, and you never know how many people will show up.

I wish where we lived was more walkable, but it's just not.

It's the weekend, and I'm very much thinking we might be stuck here all weekend. Gabe is feeling a little better, but no where near 100%. I can't believe how hard he was hit with this. I am just not used to sick kids, LOL


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Cabin fever is the WORST!! But I'm with you. I wouldn't be leaving the house with the possibility of diarrhea!

75% of the time we can get outside. From Jan to March it's pretty much way too cold/windy/snowy. I mean, we might last 15 min in the backyard, but our hands freeze and it's just no fun. We have a trampoline inside that can help them get their energy out, otherwise it's dancing, jumping on the couches, running around (literally) upstairs, or just dealing with them being cranky. It sucks. So. Change of scenery is always welcome!!

Hugs to Gabe! Hope he feels better ASAP!!


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

zomg. Worst night ever. It was like having a newborn again. Tenley's already teething hardcore, but has been dealing with it alright, but last night she got a severely stuffy/runny nose almost out of nowhere. Like she was fine in the afternoon, and by bed she was breathing so loud I thought she'd never fall asleep. She actually did fall asleep very quickly, and slept from 8pm until 10, and then from 10-1 was up crying like every 20 minutes, not wanting to settle back down, arching her back etc etc. At 1 I lost my shit and went into the living room with her and threw the lights on and told her to play then. She didn't like that. It took until almost 2 to get her calmed down and sleepy again- she shrieked every time I put her down, but when I tried to cuddle her, she freaked out even more. Blah. Then she slept from about 2-4, and then from 4 til 730 was up every 20-30 minutes again, thrashing and flipping wildly.

So needless to say I'm exhausted! Put her down for a nap at 945. By 1045, she'd woken up and had to be nursed back to sleep three times. I gave up. She won't sleep on me either, which I think would be better for her breathing.

And yeah, we tried a new brand of ibuprofen last night, and two nights ago too. Two nights ago was ok, but a little bit off. And last night we have no way of telling how much of it was the meds and how much was just nose/teeth. It was horrible though. Why can't she be a normal kid who gets sleepy and groggy after meds?

And it's worse, because I have to leave for work at 2pm, and won't be home again until almost 1230am. So DH is going to have to deal with her alone, and I --know-- it won't go well. He tries, he does, but he has even less patience than I do when we have nights like that. I know he mentioned going over to his moms for a bit though, and that might help. I'm going to take her in for a long shower with me before we leave,s o hoping that loosens some of the mucus and she can sleep a bit better for a good afternoon nap. She's been wearing her amber necklace, and we've been giving teething tablets. We've been trying to suction her nose too, but I can usually only get one or two tries before she freaks out too muich that I worry I'm going to hurt her. Blah.


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

She apparently had an alright night! Slept on dad for an hour and 45 mins for a nap, and was pretty cuddly through the evening, an last I heard from him they were cuddling in the rocking chair and shed fallen asleep again for the night. Hopefully she'll sleep til I get home. She needs it so badly!!


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Maybe it had something to do with the air pressure and the storm. D had a couple of rough nights Thursday and Friday. He was very squirmy and restless and kept me up from about 3:30 am on. Friday he would not stop trying to pinch and twiddle. Around 5:30 am I finally couldn't take it anymore and I cut him off. He lost it. He started screaming and clawing at me and kicking me. Luckily, dh was up and heard so he came and got D. He cried for a while but did eventually calm down enough that he was able to lay back in bed, nurse a little and go back to sleep. I couldn't, though, so had been very sleep-deprived for at least two days. His naps had also been cut short for 2-3 days.

Last night D got really fussy and inconsolable again around 8 or 8:30. He kept climbing all over me but wasn't happy nursing. He's been doing this funny thing with nursing lately. He'll climb into my lap and ask for nursing, try to pull up my shirt, but when I pull up my shirt and undo my bra, he turns his head away, which is his way of telling us he doesn't want something. I don't know what that's about. Anyway, last night he would act like he wanted to play with something or read a book, shoving whatever it was in my face, but then get upset whenever I tried to do it with him. Again, I had to hand him off to dh. He cried for me but did fall asleep early after dh took him in the bedroom and turned off all the lights. He then slept pretty well last night and I'm feeling a little more rested. Although, I did wake up this morning wondering why I always feel like I have a hangover even when I haven't had a drop of alcohol.


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

Bahaha on feeling hungover!! I totally know what you mean!!

The air pressure has got to be so hard on him with a storm like that







I'm glad he at least went to sleep with Sean for a bit, that's good! It's funny how even the smallest amount if alone/uninterrupted sleep makes SUCH a difference now!!

Ten slept 8-1030 ish I think and then came Ito bed with rob, and then slept until 630-- with NO wake ups or fussing. It was crazy!!! We have a warm air humidifier with the Vicks stuff in it going in the room and you can hear such a difference in her breathing. I'm just lying down for nap with her right now and have it in again so well see how it goes!

Could Dylan's back and forth maybe be about testing and control? He's checking to see if you'll listen or comply when he asks (ie is she ALWAYS going to let me have milk, or read a book etc etc


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

We've been running the humidifier, too. It's mostly for me, though, because my skin gets so dry during the winter with the heater on that it cracks and bleeds around my fingernails.

I really don't know. He'll be nursing just fine until I stop him from twiddling me. Then he wants to switch sides. It's almost like he has to check (or prove) that he can still have that, if that makes any sense. I let him switch sides twice and then I say no more. He is getting a little better about that during the day. He still screams and cries but not as long and will usually settle down to nurse on the one side again. i notice him sometimes going to pinch me and then stopping himself. He still fights with me a lot at night. I can't relax and drift back to sleep while he's nursing like I could do with my others because I have to keep my arm positioned to block his hands and periodically push his hands away because he starts pushing on me. Ive been seriously considering nightweaning but I'm trying to make it to 2 years.

Yeah on the hangover feeling. I'm thinking I might as well drink if I'm always going to feel like crap anyway.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Big hugs JJ. Definitely had nights like that and they do test your patience. I'm so thankful that Ava responds to ibuprofen. It doesn't make her tired, but it does take the edge off the teething pain to let her sleep. These teeth coming in now are awful. Her gums were actually bleeding the other night.









MW, Ava has been trying to "push buttons" as well. It's super frustrating. I try to stay calm and reiterate verbally that the behavior isn't ok but man, when she kicks me during a diaper change and then laughs about it? GAH! I think it's the age. They are more aware of what they can do and get a reaction, you know? Ava and I were grocery shopping last night and she was doing ok walking around on her own and then she started taking these plastic coffee cups off the shelf and throwing them. I gave her one or two warnings and then I had to put her in the cart. She wasn't very happy about that. But I felt like it was a natural consequence of what she had chosen to do.

AFM, we are flying towards being a 2 yr old. She is less and less interested in my milk. Last night, I gave her a bottle of breastmilk and she took a couple of sucks and said "yuck" and handed the bottle back to me.







I did end up getting her to drink it but it just broke my heart. On Friday morning, she was wandering around the house naked and she came up to me while I was pumping and said "poop". I immediately stopped pumping and put her on her little potty and she pooped! While we were at Target later that day, she picked out Thomas the Train underwear. I told her we need to do some more days of poops and peeps in the potty and then we can get the Thomas underwear. She pooped in the potty on Saturday. This morning, she kept trying to hand me a new diaper and was saying "poop". I should have listened to her and put her on the potty but I didn't so she went in her diaper. But I took her with me to dump it in the toilet and we waved bye to the poop when I flushed it. Then we talked about putting poop in the potty so we can get the Thomas underwear. She's such a big girl!


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnnieA*
> 
> Ava and I were grocery shopping last night and she was doing ok walking around on her own and then she started taking these plastic coffee cups off the shelf and throwing them. I gave her one or two warnings and then I had to put her in the cart. She wasn't very happy about that. But I felt like it was a natural consequence of what she had chosen to do.


D did something similar yesterday when we went on a walk. He did really well walking along with me staying on the sidewalk or in the grass on the side away from the road. I was actually surprised at how far he walked. After a while, though, he started to step into the street. I stopped him and told him to stay on the sidewalk or the grass because the street is dangerous. He did ok again for a little bit but then tried to step into the street again. I told him if he did that again he would have to get in the stroller. Sure enough, he tried it again so I put him in the stroller. He was not happy in the stroller so I told him I'd give him one more chance. He almost immediately tried to step into the street again when I took him out of the stroller. Back in the stroller he went and that's where he stayed for the rest of our walk. Interestingly, once I started moving with him in the stroller he didn't fuss at all.

Wow on the underwear! I'm not ready for D to be out of diapers yet. I still have a lot more yarn I need to make into woolies for him.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Norah is usually fine in stroller or cart as long as its moving; she can't stand being still. And that's usually my default place for her - Unless I have DH with me, or she's the only child I have with me, it's too much to run after her all the time. She is getting so much more communicative (and demanding) - I love it, but it's frustrating at the same time - because she doesn't take no for an answer! LOL

Gabe is feeling much better. I love how quickly kids bounce back from illness. Though the couple days of real sickness he must have lost a couple pounds, and on his frame, it really shows. Trying to fatten him back up  IDK when he'll be completely done with diapers, but we are at least diaper free in the day time, and in pull ups when we are out.

JJ: Sorry Ten had such a rough night! what do you use as a snot sucker? we have the nose frida, which goes better than a bulb, but usually it takes one of us holding her and the other doing the suction - I hate it, but until she starts blowing her nose, she NEEDS it, so we just try to make up for it with lots of cuddles. Hope her sleep continues to improve.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

D is usually fine in a stroller as well. I don't mind letting him walk most of the time because he doesn't run off. It's not that difficult to keep him out of the street. He didn't try to dart into the street. He just slowly went strolling off the curb.









I don't think I told you all the last time we went to Target I let him walk around (not the time when he did dart around an aisle) and he stayed with me the whole time. Ethan helped me keep an eye on him and make sure he didn't wander off. He even stepped into an aisle to get out of the way of a woman on one of those motorized buggies. As soon as she was passed he came back out of the aisle and walked with us again.

The way Gabe eats I don't see him having too much trouble putting those few pounds back on.







K doesn't eat much. He's 5.5 years old and only weighs about 37 lbs.

He and D have colds again, stuffed runny noses and coughs. I just use a humidifier and sometimes those Vicks or PediaCare plug-ins at night. I've never suctioned anyone's nose. Ew! I have an issue with anything that comes out of someone's nose or mouth, though. I can't watch anyone brush their teeth. It makes me gag. Sometimes I gag while brushing my own teeth.


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akind1*
> 
> JJ: Sorry Ten had such a rough night! what do you use as a snot sucker? we have the nose frida, which goes better than a bulb, but usually it takes one of us holding her and the other doing the suction - I hate it, but until she starts blowing her nose, she NEEDS it, so we just try to make up for it with lots of cuddles. Hope her sleep continues to improve.


It's the same idea as the NoseFrida, called a Hydra sense? It's what's available easily locally. It works pretty well, and when she was little she loved it, but now she gets annoyed with it really fast! We tried it in the shower yesterday and that was a bit easier. Even when we try to hold her head down, she thrashes so much that it worries me. blah.

That's so cute about Dylan walking by himself so nice. That seems forever away right now! Other than when we're out somewhere specifically for Tenley, I rarely let her down on the floor. Not so much because she'll dart out or anything, but it's just the combination of mess, and her wearing soft soles, and then her stability. She's not randomly falling down or anything, but she's still a that 'learning' stage, where I think she'd get too distracted with practicing that she wouldn't pay attention to anything. Soon though! Spring/Summer will be better!

Yay for underwear, and for pullups only during outings! It's so amazing to watch them all grow up. Ten's not ready for either yet, though if I took a few days and worked on it better, I'm suire she could be. I just haven't really put the time in! But she'll reliably pee or poop on the potty after waking up every time. And she tells us potty when she has to poop, but not so much for pee!!

I have today off, trying to decide if we're goingt o stay home and get stuff done, or if we'll go out and do playdate stuff. Hmmmm


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah, thankfully he does eat  his appetite has returned with a vengeance.

Norah does run and dart, and doesn't obey as well at stop commands as DS did at that age. She's far more reckless. Gabe does like playing "catch the baby" where he runs and kind of hugs her when she gets ahead, but not all the time. depends on his mood LOL

Dylan sounds like he's doing great - sorry for the colds though. Coughing seems to take forever to get over.

We suction very rarely, but sometimes it's just so necessary. When nursing, not as much, it seems like baby uses it to blow nose, judging from the snot that ends up on my boob. But since we arent' nursing . . .


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh man, we suction multiple times a day when Ava has a cold! Especially right after a shower or bath when everything is loose and comes out easily.

We're stuck at home right now since one of the cars needs some work done so I'm working consciously on potty learning. I've noticed that if pee starts coming out, she can stop it and says "uh oh". But she isn't taking herself over to the potty consistently yet. So working on that. We'll go get the Thomas underwear in a few days.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarineWife*
> 
> D is usually fine in a stroller as well. I don't mind letting him walk most of the time because he doesn't run off. It's not that difficult to keep him out of the street. He didn't try to dart into the street. He just slowly went strolling off the curb.
> 
> ...


I'm so jealous I could cry!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnnieA*
> 
> AFM, we are flying towards being a 2 yr old. She is less and less interested in my milk. Last night, I gave her a bottle of breastmilk and she took a couple of sucks and said "yuck" and handed the bottle back to me.
> 
> ...


Oh man what a milestone! It's early, but regardless, she is such a big girl indeed! Crazy you can have a conversation and she understands and chooses what to do. The way they just become little people is amazing!

Hugs about the milk.









Hugs all around for lack of sleep and fussy toddlers! We are having our fair share of both around here as well!

AFM - ended up going to the dr on Sat after the storm. They did bloodwork to confirm strep (the dr looked at my throat and was positive it was) but my blood revealed it was not! It was a diff bacterial infection, so I'm on abx. Mamas, I kid you not, this throat was the worst pain I'd ever felt in my life. Worse than sciatica. Worse than pushing. Worse than getting stitches. It was incredible. I am so glad I"m on the mend now and my pinkeye is just about gone.

This has just been an awful winter for us for sickness!!

When we walk anywhere Finn has to hold my hand. He will drop to his knees if he gets frustrated with that, and I warn him to hold my hand or he'll go on my back/cart/pick him up. He will usually comply with one warning. If not, he goes where I said, and he is usually ok (but mad) to go where he needs to be.

Have to run out food shopping. BBL!


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnnieA*
> 
> Oh man, we suction multiple times a day when Ava has a cold! Especially right after a shower or bath when everything is loose and comes out easily.
> 
> We're stuck at home right now since one of the cars needs some work done so I'm working consciously on potty learning. I've noticed that if pee starts coming out, she can stop it and says "uh oh". But she isn't taking herself over to the potty consistently yet. So working on that. We'll go get the Thomas underwear in a few days.


Nice! That's fantastic!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes*
> 
> AFM - ended up going to the dr on Sat after the storm. They did bloodwork to confirm strep (the dr looked at my throat and was positive it was) but my blood revealed it was not! It was a diff bacterial infection, so I'm on abx. Mamas, I kid you not, this throat was the worst pain I'd ever felt in my life. Worse than sciatica. Worse than pushing. Worse than getting stitches. It was incredible. I am so glad I"m on the mend now and my pinkeye is just about gone.
> 
> This has just been an awful winter for us for sickness!!


Yikes! Ouch! I've never had a bad infection, but that sounds horrible!


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

Andrew and I had a wonderful afternoon out yesterday and got to enjoy a night in without kids (Papa kept them for an overnight, Ben's first one!). Feeling super down today though as it appears that AF is on the way and I had just assumed that she wouldn't arrive.

Ben is super grouchy today, a side affect from not enough sleep at Papa's and fighting something off. Praying he doesn't have strep as it is going around here also. Sorry you're sick Carrie  How much snow did you end up getting? We are skirting the freezing mark and everything has iced over, going out today was LOTS of fun. The main roads seem to be okay but the back roads are awful.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes*
> 
> AFM - ended up going to the dr on Sat after the storm. They did bloodwork to confirm strep (the dr looked at my throat and was positive it was) but my blood revealed it was not! It was a diff bacterial infection, so I'm on abx. Mamas, I kid you not, this throat was the worst pain I'd ever felt in my life. Worse than sciatica. Worse than pushing. Worse than getting stitches. It was incredible. I am so glad I"m on the mend now and my pinkeye is just about gone.
> 
> This has just been an awful winter for us for sickness!!


Oh mama! That stinks! I've never had strep as a grown-up. I don't think I would be a very good patient! Hope you are on the mend fast!


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lyterae*
> 
> Feeling super down today though as it appears that AF is on the way and I had just assumed that she wouldn't arrive.


Sorry mama. Big hugs.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

It's a hugging sort of day.

So, yesterday Gabe woke up with a dry diaper. Last night he refused a diaper for bed, so I laid him on towels with a trash bag sandwiched between them. I thought we were a ways from night training, so I've not bought a waterproof mattress pad yet . . . we'll see what happens when he wakes up. I'd be thrilled if he was night trained this easily, but DH looked really skeptical.

37 weeks tomorrow, OB appointment later this morning. yay.

Carrie - so sucky about your infection! feel better soon!


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Oh, wow, Kat, you could have that baby any time now!









Did y'all see the video I posted on FB of the two Dutch guys who experienced simulated labor? It was funny and very interesting. The one guy who went all the way through looked and sounded just like a woman in labor.

Carrie ~ Sorry about the infection.







Did they tell you what it was if not strep? I guess at the end it doesn't really matter if you need abx either way.

Interesting, though, that the doc would have diagnosed strep based on a visual exam when it wasn't. That's how they diagnose lots of things like flu deaths. They don't test for the flu. They just assume flu if you present with "flu-like" symptoms and then call it an outbreak and try to scare everyone into getting the vaccine.









JJ ~ D wears soft soled shoes and he still falls down a lot. He doesn't get seriously hurt. It's all part of learning. He likes to run, which is the cutest thing, but he falls more often. He also likes to climb on everything and almost always falls off at some point.

Have any of you tried taking your LOs somewhere where they could wander a bit safely just to see how far they'll go? Studies say that, although they may look like they are wandering or running off, most toddlers will only go a set distance (I can't remember what the distance is) before they come back. D will walk a bit ahead of me. Sometimes I get nervous about it but as long as I don't freak out and go chasing after him, he doesn't usually run off. He will run off if he thinks/knows I'm going to stop him from doing something he wants to do but that's normal.

We signed all the papers for the refi. Now it's just a matter of waiting for them to be reviewed and approved and then our current loan paid off. I wish we had done this 2+ years ago. Two realizations I have come to this year: one, don't wait for dh to make a decision about something because he won't. Two, don't let dh do anymore home repairs because it always ends up costing us more when we have to have a professional come in and fix his mess.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

I forgot to tell you all about D and the potty. I keep his little potty in the family room for him to play with/use. The other day he was naked, came to me, pointed at his butt and said, "poo." I said, "Oh, you have to poo? Go in your potty," and pointed at it. He went and sat on it, got up, walked around, sat on it again and got up again. I think he did that at least 3 times. He never went pee or poo, though.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

If Gabe isn't trying to chase her down, Norah will keep going and not look back. When we are at playgrounds and some quieter stores - or the mall on a quiet day - I let her roam. Gabe will run a good bit ahead, but stop to look back at some point, or will stop when asked. Norah never has. She doesn't run for the street or anywhere dangerous. (I have friends whose kids do) - but as a very pregnant person, it's further and faster than I feel like travelling. In stores, usually she will eventually circle back, and at the playground, she's going to play, I just like to stay close because really the equipment isn't designed for her age, and she needs a little supervision on it still.

Back from the OB - I'm GBS + which stinks. I don't want to be on abx. blood pressure and everything looks good. This baby is getting so low. I'm uncomfortable. My hips hurt, but we see the chiro on Thursday, and that should help some. Gabe's bed was dry this morning! need to work more going to the bathroom while we are out.

D and the potty is cute! at least he sits? maybe he just had gas?

And yay on the refi! LOL at the professionals though . . .


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarineWife*
> 
> JJ ~ D wears soft soled shoes and he still falls down a lot. He doesn't get seriously hurt. It's all part of learning. He likes to run, which is the cutest thing, but he falls more often. He also likes to climb on everything and almost always falls off at some point.
> 
> ...


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

Apparently my first foray into using quotes in te phone didn't work so well. Lol

Ps tenley is on the mend somewhat and now I'm totally hit with it. Throat, head, nose, sinuses. Joy. I work the next three days in a row.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

I started feeling the cold coming on yesterday. My sinuses are killing me and I'm hot.

I had to consciously let go of my attachment to D's shoes. He drags his toes because he likes the sound it makes. The toes are scraped up now. I can see they won't last long. Good thing he's my last.

Kat ~ Do you know if they just did a vag swab or if they also did an anal swab? If they did an anal swab, the results are essentially irrelevant. Also, you could be + now and negative in two weeks. That test really doesn't mean anything. There are things you can do other than take abx. You can use garlic as a suppository. You can also take garlic and echinacea and probably other stuff. I can't remember it all. I am always + but didn't have any abx with K or D and they were both fine.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Boo for sick mamas. we get no rest.

Meh, the abx aren't a big deal to me - it's a mini bag they hang every 4 hours you are there, the rest of the time I can be just hep/saline locked (which I consent to anyway - I'd rather have the iv access early, then them need it later when I'm way beyond being touched) - And of course, in 2 weeks I could be negative, it's funny to me that they test so early (36 weeks) - knowing that your "status" isn't static and could change. I'll ask at my next appointment if they would do a re-test. JIC.

I have bought all but Norah's first pair of shoes used. I have no attachments! LOL. Though I'm finding some of her clothes hard to let go of. *sigh* need to work on that.


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

That makes sense. If you have no worries about the IV, then it's kind of a different ballgame. The only time I've had to have an IV in previously, I hyperventilated the whole time. So you can see how that would be counterpoductive for a natural relaxed birth! lol

I've bought most of Ten's shoes used, except for three pairs I bought on a 50% off of clearance sale, which are hte current ones she's wearing. I'm ok with normal wear and tear, but don't want to push it with slush soaking through them, kwim? Dry concrete is one thing, but this is a little too messy for my likes. lol

Have to leave for work in 30 minutes. Still wearing pjs and have bleary eyes. Need to get moving.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akind1*
> 
> it's funny to me that they test so early (36 weeks) - knowing that your "status" isn't static and could change. I'll ask at my next appointment if they would do a re-test. JIC.


They probably do it that early because if you were to go into labor at any time after 36 weeks they wouldn't stop it. They think they need to know so they can be proactive. Will they test you again? I didn't most OBs did, unless maybe you ask.

If you want, specifically ask them not to do an anal swab or even ask them to let you do it. A lot of times it's only positive from the anal sample, which is really irrelevant to whether or not it's safe to have a vaginal birth. I mean, the baby ain't comin' out your butt.







Like I said, I was always + except the one time I refused the anal swab. That time I was negative.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

bummer on the gbs+! Booo. Will you retest in a 2 weeks? just shove garlic up there! that'll do it!

Hooray on dry bottoms!!!

I've let finn go as far as he wants and he never looks back, lol. at the play ground, it's right near a baseball field and it's fenced in enough that he can wander and be free. He just keeps on going!!! I don't think he'd ever come back. I def don't trust him enough in stores. He would just be gone and I really can't be chasing him around. he does need to learn to stay close. It's just an important thing for me. We'll get there someday...

the dr didn't tell me what the specific infection was, no. but he did say it was apparent in my blood. I'm happy b/c he really took me being a nursing mom as a huge deal. He said based on looking at my throat he would give abx, but bc i'm nursing there was no reason to give me something if I don't need it. That's why he wanted to do bloodwork. I appreciated that so much. And then at the end of the visit, he asked how old my baby was, and I said 18 months. He looked so startled! He said, "oh I thought it was a little baby!" I said, "No he's quite the toddler now!" and he said, "that's great, wow, ok. so this is perfectly safe. No worries." and was just truly baffled/impressed.









Also the nurse that I saw at first asked me how old my baby was and I had told her 18 mo. she must have misheard me. on her way out after taking my temp and bp, she said, "congrats on the new baby" and left. I chuckled.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'll ask at the next visit if they'll retest -

People generally double take at Norah's age, because she's small - weight wise - But obviously has such verbal and motor skills of an older baby/toddler. Finn is such a big guy! I can't imagine nursing such a toddler (but I plan on it this go round - it's just hard to wrap my head around. Kind of like the idea of parenting a teenager).

I need to start keeping more fruit in the house. The kids will eat it, but somehow we run out and all that's left is carbs and cheese. They need more food! LOL.

Sounds like a good doctor - is that your regular doctor, or urgent care?


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

omg I can't imagine parenting a teen either. especially a teenage girl. I'm so so so in for it!!!

FWIW he still looks like a baby when he's nursing.















I did this really neat project with a few girls in my ddc, called a day in the life. We took a pic of everything we did and then uploaded all the pics into an album. I had such fun doing it and it was so neat to see our day in a nutshell. It was really a blast! I would love to share the album with you guys. How would be the best way? Hmm..

You guys should do it, too!

need to hop in the shower. Almost school pick up!

Oh - it was urgent care!!


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

It's hard to keep fresh fruit in the house because it goes bad so quickly. We can only keep about 3 days worth and then we'd need to go to the store for more, which I don't have the motivation to do. Luckily, dh can stop at the store almost every night on the way home from work in case we need anything.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

We almost always have bananas. I'll buy a green bunch and a yellow bunch and they'll turn ripe right on time. Apples we get at costco, a big pack lasts us a week or so. Hmm..oh and a huge bag of baby carrots lasts us awhile. We do a lot of smoothies but for snacking we stick to just apples, bananas, carrots, edamame (frozen), olives, pickles, cucumbers (with dressing to dip) and broccoli (frozen). I steam up the edamame and broccoli and they snack on that. Lately i've been buying nuts and mixing up a bowl of cashews, almonds, some animal crackers, and a few chocolate chips and setting it out. They go to town.

Finn's FAVORITE snack in the universe is cherry tomatoes. He gets so excited!


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Does Finn do ok with the almonds? I feel like Ava doesn't have big enough teeth yet to handle harder nuts. She would probably be ok with cashews.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

We do the same with bananas, a green bunch and a yellow bunch. The kids' favorite thing is the mixed fruit bowl from the grocery store, but it's pricey. We get it only as a treat. DH stopped and got strawberries on the way home. Gabe loves strawberries. We go to the store (OK, "I" go to the store) maybe once a week. DH goes as often as he deems necessary. Raw veggies are not eaten by anyone here, but the kids do like edamame - might pick some up next time I remember.

Norah, who still only has a handful of teeth, does fine with cashews. Haven't tried almonds. She LOVES pomegranate seeds, if they weren't so much, I'd buy more for her. It's hard to justify the expense when there are less expensive healthy options.

Norah used to like tomatoes, now, she's like, meh. same with strawberries. I think when they were both a new thing, it was like OMG. now there are so many things she's tried, she's a little more demanding 

Love that Finn gets so excited though! that's too cute!

I like the picture idea. You can create albums on photobucket or another photosharing source and share them with us here, or via PM if there might be something you want kept private.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnnieA*
> 
> Does Finn do ok with the almonds? I feel like Ava doesn't have big enough teeth yet to handle harder nuts. She would probably be ok with cashews.


He does fine, but he has almost all his teeth. He's got all his molars (except obv the 2 year molars). Sometimes I see him nibbling them with his front teeth first, breaking them in half before really chewing them with the sides.

I'm going to see if I can make up an album to share it!


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

We eat lots of raw carrots, celery, broccoli and cauliflower. I try to stick to fruits that are in season (which drives dh batty) so right now we have apples, oranges, grapefruit, red grapes, kiwi, pears and bananas. I don't like bananas unless they are still slightly green. My kids seem to go through spurts when they love them so we will buy them and then suddenly they stop eating them and we end up throwing a bunch out. So, now, we only buy a small bunch at a time. Kellen loves pears. He ate two yesterday. Ryan turned us on to pomegranate. I like it but no one else does and it's too much work for me so we don't buy them. Oh, and avocado we have almost all the time but the kids don't usually eat that.

Dylan has eaten almonds. They come out almost exactly the same way they went in, big chunks, some that look like they were maybe just bit in half.









Carrie ~ Is there anywhere you can take Finn that is safe just to walk and wander and see how far he goes? Maybe he doesn't turn back at the park because he knows he can only go so far before he hits the fence. I wouldn't let D wander in a busy, crowded store or mall. The stores here don't get too crowded usually. Our street isn't busy, either. Sometimes we get people who drive through too fast but their are cars parked on either side so that's not even really a danger unless D gets way into the street.

Ethan never darted off or even stepped into the street. I remember being amazed that he would walk along the sidewalk in Hawaii when he was 1-2 years old and not take one step toward the curb. He would always only go a certain distance and stop and come back to me. I remember when K was around two my dad was visiting and hovering over him following him back and forth along the sidewalk in front of the house. I told my dad that he didn't need to do that because K wouldn't go in the street but my dad didn't believe me so he kept hovering. K never did go in the street. I don't remember having any difficulty with him when he was younger, either. I remember Ryan used to dart off but I was a much more nervous, anxious mother with him. I didn't trust him and believed all the "wisdom" that said children needed to be constantly watched and controlled so it makes sense that he would try to take off any time he could. He thought it may be the only time he'd get a chance.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Ha - food for thought, one of my friends posted a link on how to show respect to your husband. I found most of the points very old fashioned and a little too religious for me. BUT I clicked on the flip side and found myself nodding along with SO many of the tips on how to show your wife you love her. Thought it was worth sharing!

The tips for the husband.

the tips for the wife.

MW - the backyard is pretty safe and he runs around free back there. But, it's fenced/barricaded so I don't know how far he'd go if he "got out". I don't think there's really anywhere safe (no roads, no crowds) that I could let him just go until he decides to come back.

Maybe when the snow melts and it's a bit warmer, the track could work...

He's doing great with hand holding. I think the next step will be letting him try to hold the cart at the store. We'll see if he can understand that yet, I still don't think he's there yet.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes*
> 
> I don't think there's really anywhere safe (no roads, no crowds) that I could let him just go until he decides to come back.


I know the weather isn't good for it now but are there any parks with walking trails? That might be a good thing to try, walking along a trail that is edged with woods to see if he'll stay on the trail and not go too far ahead or lag too far behind.

D does not like to hold my hand. He will run away if I try to get him to do that.

DH actually cleaned the downstairs bathroom! I can't believe it. I don't think he's cleaned a bathroom since we've been married. I remember that being one of our first struggles. He said bathrooms disgusted him so he couldn't clean them. I was like, "So, you think I like cleaning them? Or you just think it doesn't matter whether I like it or not. Since you don't like it, you don't have to do it because you are better than me?"


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes*
> 
> Ha - food for thought, one of my friends posted a link on how to show respect to your husband. I found most of the points very old fashioned and a little too religious for me. BUT I clicked on the flip side and found myself nodding along with SO many of the tips on how to show your wife you love her. Thought it was worth sharing!
> 
> ...


Those are interesting. Some good points but some things that do grate me the wrong way, like #10: Practice Servant-Leadership. I get the gist of it and it's a good idea. However, I can't get past the assumption that, first, there has to be a leader in a marriage and, second, that the leader is always the man. Blech! But the message about humility is a good one for everyone.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Johnson park might have trails...but I think it's more paved like with an asphalt sidewalk type thing. I can't wait for park weather!! I'm so so so over winter. This morning I heard some birds chirping outside and they are DEF spring birds. The end is near! I hope!!

Omg yeah, I feel you. Chris won't clean bathrooms either. But he does ALL the yard work and I won't do that. I've never shovelled (more than just the steps or front walk so I could get thru) or mowed a lawn. In some ways I do feel like I shouldn't have to. If he didn't want to, he could hire someone. I certainly won't do it.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

the tips for the wife gave me the creeps. Dress flattering? admire him? don't slap his hand away if you aren't in the mood? Uh....no thanks. I get mutual respect and I'm all for that, no need to be rude, but damn, if I'm tired I'm wearing sweats, if he's being an ass I'm going to tell him, and if I'm not in the mood -- sorry hon, move your hands awayyy!


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Those sound very old school. I will say I generally try to not say no unless I have very good reason - I can be gotten in the mood - but that may be because for a long time in our marriage, I was the one who wanted sex more, and I felt rejected alot, so I try to be accomodating now that his drive has picked up. I don't ever regret it, after all. But you know, dress flatteringly? most guys could care less.

As for servant leadership - while there doesn't HAVE to be a leader in a marriage, there usually is. It may not be the same person the whole time marriage, or even in regards to all things - but it seems like in most relationships there IS a leader. Like DH is probably more so in regards to finances, and I'm more so in regards to things regarding the kids. I think servant leadership is also a really good model for kids - I don't like authoritarian style leadership - it doesn't teach your children very much, other than how to be bossy and demanding.

Gabe was really cute yesterday, he and Norah were playing in a bin of scrap paper and I said something about Norah, but what he heard was "ask" Norah, so he was asking her to help him clean up. "please, baby, please, help clean up. please?" it was so adorable. Of course, she did not. But it was still really cute. I love watching their relatiionship grow, I just hope he likes Theo as much as Norah. He still thinks boy babies and dolls are yucky.

What is it with guys and bathrooms? DH will sort of clean the toilet. and maybe wipe down a counter. but not actually clean it. I'm picky about bathrooms, so I don't mind, but geesh.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

aww that is cute! I love seeing siblings interact. I think honestly it's one of my biggest joys these days. When Nora hops up and says, "Where's Finn? Finn! Finn! Wanna play!?" and goes hunting for him. I just have to smile. It's *happening*. All those months of TTC/whatevering b/c I wanted her to have a sibling, the whole long pregnancy, the daydreaming about *someday*...it's unfolding right now. It's amazing. It's humbling.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akind1*
> 
> As for servant leadership - while there doesn't HAVE to be a leader in a marriage, there usually is. It may not be the same person the whole time marriage, or even in regards to all things - but it seems like in most relationships there IS a leader. Like DH is probably more so in regards to finances, and I'm more so in regards to things regarding the kids. I think servant leadership is also a really good model for kids - I don't like authoritarian style leadership - it doesn't teach your children very much, other than how to be bossy and demanding.


What you are describing that you and your dh do is not the same as the servant-leadership style marriage that is pushed by many fundamentalist religious groups. In those marriages, the husband is always the leader. He makes the final decision on everything. What you are describing is each of you contributing to the marriage in different but equal ways. Unless, of course, you are the leader with the kids as long as your husband tells you it's ok.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

I actually liked both articles. I think that the tips for the wife are just good habits in general, tips for being a nice person and treating other people with respect, you know? For me personally, I take stuff out on my DH and show my "bad" side when I wouldn't do that with other people. And he's supposed to be the person I love more than anyone else in the whole world. I try to remind myself of that.

Ava must be going through a growth spurt because she is eating a lot of food. She ate for a solid 45 minutes at Whole Foods today at lunch. I finally had to pack her up and let her finish her pizza crust in the car because we had to get home!

She was so freaking proud of herself today picking out her underwear. She got them off the shelf and I asked her again if that's what she wanted and if she wanted to put them in the cart. She nodded yes, I put them in the cart and then she started trying to push the cart towards the front of the store! She was a woman on a mission! She wanted those underwear. I changed her diaper before we left Whole Foods and she stayed dry all the way home, all through nap, to the babysitter and then she peed in the potty there. So I guess I just need to bite the bullet and put diapers away except for nap. Gah! I don't know if I'm ready for this!


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

I wasn't taught servant-leadership by the church, maybe that's why my view of it is different? I was taught it during my time in the Young Marines (kind of like JROTC, but not affiliated with school) - we were taught you lead by serving others. In general I don't disagree with having a single leader in a marriage, and that in a lot of cases it should be the man. I honestly have not seen one case of the wife leading that worked out well - they may be out there - but mostly when in couples where I've seen that, no one is really happy in the marriage. Granted, I've seen plenty of messed up husband-led couples too. Worse is when no one wants to lead. My ILs are a prime example of woman leading gone badly - MIL has no respect for, and maybe never did - FIL. she yells and demeans him constantly. As a result, he's been checked out of the marriage for years. Not saying he doesn't have his faults. But I don't really blame him either. And if the husband is doing servant-leadership well, the wife shouldn't feel bullied or steam rolled or less than. I think, with men's egos, it just is a big challenge for them to step down and let a woman lead in everything.

Annie - that's adorable! she's getting so grown up! yay for no more diapers! One day I'll get there . . .

Carrie: isn't it? I wasn't sure, with the gender difference, how it would work out, but Gabe loves his baby sister. When she's not around (sleeping) he seems so disappointed! And he is actually pretty respectful of her sleep, shushing everyone, when she is. It's getting him to be quiet and get lost while I try to GET her to sleep that we have trouble. LOL. Do you think Finn will catch Nora in height soon? Gabe and Norah are only 6-8 inches different in height. I see that gap closing at some point.

Happy Valentines day! All 3 of us in Norah's FB DDC are now full term (one is 40+6, one is 38+2, and I'm 37+1) and waiting to see who's going to be born first! I love these last couple weeks, but it's a little scary and exciting that even though it's really unlikely in my case, it really could be ANY DAY NOW. OMG.

MIL's family has scheduled my baby shower (I"m so grateful to be getting one!) for next Sunday, I'll b e 38+3 . . .I think that's the latest I've ever had a shower. Oh well.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnnieA*
> 
> For me personally, I take stuff out on my DH and show my "bad" side when I wouldn't do that with other people. And he's supposed to be the person I love more than anyone else in the whole world.


I agree that it's not good to always treat your partner badly. However, if s/he is supposed to be the one person in the world that loves you unconditionally and you can't show your bad side to him/her safely, who can you show it to? I'm not talking about beating the person up, with words or fists, but people need a safe place to express all of their thoughts and feelings, even the bad stuff (maybe especially the bad stuff). That was one of the things I loved about dh. I could tell him all the nasty things I was thinking about whatever and he wouldn't hold it against me because he knew I wasn't a bad person. If you can't be your complete, true self with your partner, who can you be that with? KWIM?

Leadership in the military is much different than leadership in a marriage. A marriage relationship is nothing like a higher ranked/lower ranked military relationship. I don't think (and never said) that the woman should be the leader in the marriage, either. I don't think there should be an ultimate leader in a marriage at all. I think that both partners should be included in the decision making equally and come to important decisions within the marriage together.

There's a religious term for women who assume the submissive role in marriages. I can't remember what it is. It's been quite a movement in recent years within the Christian community in this country. I think it kind of ran parallel to the quiverful movement. It is propagated by some, usually more conservative, fundamentalist, church leaders. It puts women back I don't even know how many years to a position of complete servitude to their husbands. The husband has the final say in everything the wife and family does solely because he is the man, even if he is the meanest, dumbest guy on the planet. If he abuses his wife and/or children, they just have to take it. Think Andrea Yates or FLDS. I'm sure there are some marriages in which it works as long as the man is truly a decent, intelligent, caring person but a lot of times it ends up being more about control than anything else and it's very sad. It is not a good thing, imo.

Ava was very cute picking out her underwear.

We are supposed to go to a Valentine's Day party at CEC with our homeschool group. I don't want to go. I don't like CEC and I don't like the meaninglessness of exchanging valentines with people you don't really care about. It also feels a lot like school to me.







The boys want to go, though, because they like CEC. They really couldn't care less about the valentines stuff but they have to bring something since everyone else is.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Have you ever seen a more perfect chart without temps? Not the current one, but last cycle. Amazing!

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

That is a great chart!


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Well, you have the promise keeper movement which is . . . IDK . . . but it makes me squirmy. I don't think that's what the bible has in mind for marriage; but like anything, the bible is open to interpretation.

I think there is a difference in showing your bad (less perfect, kind, whatever) side and treating someone badly. Sure, DH has seen sides of me other people have not and loves me anyway, and I feel safe to show him that. But he doesn't deserve to be treated badly just because I know he'll forgive me for it, or because I know that he loves me because of or in spite of that ugliness. And vice versa, of course.

Military leadership is of course difference from leadership in relationships in some fundamental ways. But the idea of servant leadership can be applied to both. Leading in a family, or in a military unit - means putting others' needs ahead of your own and doing things for the good of the family/unit rather than just for yourself. In both situations you try to take the needs/desires, whatever of your "subordinates" into account of your decision making. To me, that's the general principle, and can be applied no matter where you're leading. As opposed to authoritarian leadership where the leader does whatever they want to, because they can, without taking others into account. I think maybe it just depends on where you are coming from, what you determine is meant by servant-leadership or whatever. Kind of like our discussion on what natural childbirth is. It means different things to different people.

I'm glad the boys like CEC. I never liked valentines day in school. Too much of a popularity contest. and also, when we really "did" valentines in elementary school, I never was the cool one giving out valentines with candy and crap. But that was 20+ years ago; now it seems all the valentine's have candy or something.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnnieA*
> 
> That is a great chart!


Isn't it awesome? If only all of my cycles were like that. I was getting nervous yesterday because







hadn't shown. I was afraid I had somehow gone all that time with CF dry up and all my regular, horrible PMS symptoms and not Oed. I was rather happy to see red this morning. I wonder if being "overweight" will regulate my cycles. That's only one pretty cycle, though, so we'll see.

We made our own valentines. We did pass out little bags of those Sweetheart candies but it wasn't anything big. I don't even know what all the boys got. They sure had a lot of fun.

Kat ~ I know that is the way that some people interpret the idea of the man being the head of the household and that is the hope of most decent people of how things will be but, sadly, it is not how things actually play out a lot of the time. People, and especially women, need to be very careful to whom they give up their power. It makes no sense to me that the man would be the default leader of anything just because he's male. There is nothing in the male chromosome that somehow makes them innately better leaders. Just the idea of that right there is an affront to women.

ETA: People are finally buying my diapers, woolies and yarn! I just got a payment of $150 for a whole lot of o my woolies. It's a huge bargain for the person buying because it that doesn't even cover the cost of the yarn but at least it puts some money in my PP.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarineWife*
> 
> ETA: People are finally buying my diapers, woolies and yarn! I just got a payment of $150 for a whole lot of o my woolies. It's a huge bargain for the person buying because it that doesn't even cover the cost of the yarn but at least it puts some money in my PP.


That's awesome that stuff is selling! At least it's not in your house anymore, right?

DH was all upset because he didn't get me a card or flowers. I texted him back and said that the best present would be if he folded and put away the mountain of clean clothes on the loveseat in the living room. Flowers will just make another mess for me to clean up!

Had an interesting morning with Ava and her underwear. I think the cloth fabric confused her some. She peed in the first two pair but got upset when I needed to put them in the dirty clothes. The third pair stayed dry while playing outside and through lunch. Not sure if I'm ready to do underwear away from home!


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnnieA*
> 
> DH was all upset because he didn't get me a card or flowers. I texted him back and said that the best present would be if he folded and put away the mountain of clean clothes on the loveseat in the living room. Flowers will just make another mess for me to clean up!
> 
> Had an interesting morning with Ava and her underwear. I think the cloth fabric confused her some. She peed in the first two pair but got upset when I needed to put them in the dirty clothes. The third pair stayed dry while playing outside and through lunch. Not sure if I'm ready to do underwear away from home!


Yeah, I was glad dh didn't get me flowers. He usually does but it does end up being one more thing I have to take care of.

It sounds like she did pretty well with the underwear once she realized how they worked.


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

MW: Your chart looks lovely!

Annie: It sounds like the underwear is going well, it's awesome she was so excited to have them 

Carrie: How are you feeling?

AFM: Tomorrow is bible study so I need to clean the house and get ready for company. Also I volunteered to make a meal for a family that is returning from the NICU with their baby, and I need to make a cake for a birthday gathering on Saturday. I thought my Friday was going to be quiet but it's looking to be quite the opposite! I also have a bowl of mushy bananas that needs to be turned into something. DH brought home pizza for dinner and once we put the kids to bed we had pizza and played a round of Killing Floor. We are getting snowed in once again and DH is going to need to get up early to plow us and the neighbor out in the morning.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a min I think!!

MW - great your stuff is selling!!

Annie - Ava looks so proud picking out her undies and that's awesome she's getting it! Hooray for big girls!! Welcome to the world of having to know where every single bathroom is within 10 min of wherever you are, lol!!

Kat - Nora's really tall for her age so I'm not sure. She's 42" right now and Finn is 34". He'll outweigh her first, I'm sure.

I'm feeling better but last night I got hit with an excruciating UTI. OMG mamas I thought I was going to die. I was out walking with the kids and it came on like fire. I walked them to walgreens and I got some of those pain relieving uti pills, and of course the lady in front of me was talking to the pharmacist about her prescriptions endlessly, Nora was like, "CAN I GET THIS TOY!!??" and finn was starting to melt. THEN she goes to make out a check and I HAD IT. I ran to the front of the store to pay, and the line was 100,000,000 people long b/c it was valentines day. OMG. I ran home and threw the kids at chris and hopped in a bath of hot hot hot water, and took advil. OMG. the PAIN. it felt like the ring of fire!

So the pain eased up in a few hours on the medicine, and now I'm torn. Idk what to do. I'm already on abx (amoxicillin) but that isn't one they use for a uti. do I go and get a diff abx? Do i just try to beat it naturally? Chris leaves for Tampa on sunday so if it gets worse while he's gone, I'm not sure how I'll get to the dr (unless i bring all the kids with...and that doesn't sound fun at all).

Idk. Going to think some more. thoughts? Lesson learned tho. I'm never going to forget to pee after dtd AGAIN. EVER. GRRR.

Valentines day was tough. The kids got so much absolutely awful crap candy from grandma. I had to be strict and pack it away/throw out the really bad stuff. She KNOWS no food dyes and she gave them a lot. I tried to be grateful at the time, but now that it's over I'm kind of mad. And she of course just handed them each the bags and I wasn't going to take it away or be a jerk while they were all right there. Sigh. So hard.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Where is everyone!? Busy weekend I suppose.

It got bad again. I went to the dr. She said my urine did NOT look good, that it was FULL of bacteria. It took her some time to figure out what I could take that was safe. On a new abx now, that should hopefully help.

I'm so sick of being sick!! I just want to be well!!


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

That stinks, Carrie. I hope the new abx get you all fixed up.

I haven't been on the computer much. Kellen has been using it a lot to play Roblox. I check FB with my phone and Kindle but those aren't very good for posting on message boards like this.

D has been so fussy since Thursday night when he fell. Something is obviously still hurting him but we have no clue what it is.

It's snowing here. I hope it sticks for at least a little while tomorrow so we can play in it some.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh I like the mothering mobile site! Much easier to use than the old one. And way better than tapatalk.

Can I vent a minute?

Long story short. Chris changed our insurance to a high deductible plan. He wanted to go for a cholesterol test and a physical before the end of the month so we could get extra money in our HSA. So he decides today to fast to go for the bloodwork. OMG. He was so CRANKY all day. About 2 hours ago (so almost done fasting) he's all I'M DONE WITH THIS, THIS IS STUPID!! and I had to encourage him to keep it up, and go for the damn bloodwork. He's leaving tmw to go to Tampa until Wed and I feel like our last day together has been all about him bitching and being crabby. I basically told him to go or I'd be pissed that he wasted the day. Geez. He went. I hope they can just draw his blood and do the damn test! LOL!


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh my gosh Baby_Cakes! I'm so sorry about the uti! I've only ever had one and I ended up in the ER. Hope you are on the mend soon. You guys have been sick since like Christmas!

I agree that MDC mobile is much better. You should try it from your Android MW. I haven't used my nook at home in like a week because I'm doing everything on my phone.

This weekend has been busy. Big kids are home and they all had activities so lots of driving. My sister and nieces came in to town so we went to see them. Ava has been doing this funny breathing thing since Friday morning. Talked to her cardiologist and he said it's probably just her getting over her cold but if it's really bothering me, take her to her pedi. He's a big proponent of mama intuition and he said it's never a bad thing to get her checked. I don't think it's urgent but if it's still there Monday morning, I'm going to take her to the pedi.

Ava learned how to say "brother" or at least a semblance of that today and she was yelling "brother" whenever one of them got out of her sight. She loves those boys so much.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

He got the bloodwork today? That stinks that you weren't able to enjoy the day. My dh gets crabby right before a deployment. It used to really upset me until I realized that it was stress about everything. Once I started calling him on it he would stop. Well, that was before. Now he just acts like more of an ass. Oh well...

I get very cranky when I'm hungry! Ethan does, too. I got mad at dh today because he was getting all pissy with E over his attitude. I said, "Hey, have you fed him at all today? Maybe you should give him something to eat instead of lecturing him about having a bad attitude." Sure enough, as soon as E ate something he was much more pleasant to be around.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnnieA*
> 
> Oh my gosh Baby_Cakes! I'm so sorry about the uti! I've only ever had one and I ended up in the ER. Hope you are on the mend soon. You guys have been sick since like Christmas!
> 
> ...


We sure have been sick since christmas! Blows!!

AWWW to brother!! What a sweetie. I'm sorry her breathing is off. Def go see what that's about if it keeps up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarineWife*
> 
> He got the bloodwork today? That stinks that you weren't able to enjoy the day. My dh gets crabby right before a deployment. It used to really upset me until I realized that it was stress about everything. Once I started calling him on it he would stop. Well, that was before. Now he just acts like more of an ass. Oh well...
> 
> I get very cranky when I'm hungry! Ethan does, too. I got mad at dh today because he was getting all pissy with E over his attitude. I said, "Hey, have you fed him at all today? Maybe you should give him something to eat instead of lecturing him about having a bad attitude." Sure enough, as soon as E ate something he was much more pleasant to be around.


He did. Thank GAWD. I mean, I get it, I'm sympathetic. it's tough to fast!! But still. Don't fast all day then give up right before going! I made him some delicious tacos and filled his belly when he got back. And I drank too much whiskey while he was out, lol!!

The kids have barely touched dinner the past few nights. It's so annoying! I hate cooking when no one eats it!


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes*
> 
> The kids have barely touched dinner the past few nights. It's so annoying! I hate cooking when no one eats it!


Have they been sick?

I haven't wanted to eat much the past week or so. I've been forcing myself when dh cooks but I don't eat much. We've all had colds so maybe that's part of it. Honestly, all I want to eat is dessert. I couldn't care less about anything else.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

They are well over their colds. They seem too busy. They just want to play. I'm not about forcing them to eat that meal, and they eat healthy, full meals all day long. Honesty I'm welcoming DH going away for a few days b/c then I don't have to worry about dinner so much (as a meal) and they can just graze and eat during the earlier hours.

I focus more on bfast and lunch. Dinner is such an after thought to them, I can tell. If they eat a ton all day, who cares what they eat around 7 pm? As long as it's something so they don't wake up hungry at night, right?


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes*
> 
> They are well over their colds. They seem too busy. They just want to play. I'm not about forcing them to eat that meal, and they eat healthy, full meals all day long. Honesty I'm welcoming DH going away for a few days b/c then I don't have to worry about dinner so much (as a meal) and they can just graze and eat during the earlier hours.
> 
> I focus more on bfast and lunch. Dinner is such an after thought to them, I can tell. If they eat a ton all day, who cares what they eat around 7 pm? As long as it's something so they don't wake up hungry at night, right?


I agree. As long as it doesn't interfere with sleep, who cares? Ava has been shoveling food in lately. Must be a growth spurt. She has a genetics appt in a couple of weeks so I will be interested to see how much she weighs.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

They've been diving into bfast lately. Cereal with milk and butter bread and fruit! Yogurt shortly after! It's great. I'd rather they gobble good food in the am than skimp on that and only fill up on carbs and crap for dinner. They are picky about protein lately.

Do you have an idea what Ava weighs? Nora is 38 and Finn is still b/w 29 and 30 lbs. I'm still waiting for Nora to hit that 40, lol, that I was so worried she would hit to outgrow her carseat, haha.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

She was just under 20 lbs at her appt last month. We went to visit my goddaughter last week and her little sister is four months old and officially bigger than Ava. Haha! But her dad is a giant so genetically, she is predisposed to be bigger than Ava.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Kellen has been too busy to eat dinner much lately. Ethan will stop to eat but he eats fast and is gone again. I wouldn't worry about them not eating much dinner as long as they are eating during the day. I wouldn't even worry too much about how much they have or have not eaten in one day. I've read that it's better to look at food intake over an entire week rather than just one day. A week gives you a much better picture of what and how much they are eating.

Nora weighs more than Kellen! He only weighs about 37 lbs. Dylan just hit 23 lbs. Ethan doesn't weigh much for his age, either. I think he's around 57 lbs. We're just a small bunch. Heck, Ryan is at least 5'10" (he may be taller now) and only weighs about 150.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh joy! Now not only do I have a UTI, but I also have a yeast infection AND AF! Wow, the universe LOVES me!


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes*
> 
> Oh joy! Now not only do I have a UTI, but I also have a yeast infection AND AF! Wow, the universe LOVES me!


OMG. Mama, you need a break from your body!


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

ugh, carrie! that is crazy.


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes*
> 
> Oh joy! Now not only do I have a UTI, but I also have a yeast infection AND AF! Wow, the universe LOVES me!


 Oh my goodness, do you have wine and chocolate??

This weekend has been an absolute disaster, nothing has gone as planned. Ben is still not feeling well and waking multiple times in the night, he's been on antibiotics since last Thursday. I had expected it to kick it by now 

MW: How is Dylan doing?


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Sounds like a crazy weekend for everyone.

I'm not sure how D is doing. The doc told me it was ok to leave his arm and shoulder alone. They don't set breaks like his and a sling won't do much good because he won't keep it on. The area is getting more and more swollen, though, and he's lifting/using that arm less and less. That's what prompted me to take him back to the ER today. He woke up this morning barely using his right arm at all. He just leaves it dangling by his side. Plus, he's crooked. His right shoulder is significantly lower than his left.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh no that doesn't sound good about Dylan. How long did they say it would take to heal? 2nd opinion time? I don't know what they would do. But maybe wrap it tight with an ace bandage? That might help, I would think.

Yeah this blows. I'm still feeling the UTI after 3 days of abx which makes me worried this abx won't work for it. Sigh. I'm so over this. I'm not sure how to treat a YI while on AF. I don't think it's safe to use my cup so I'm stuck using these crappy pads that I hate, and I feel itchy and slimy and gross. Wah. Taking probiotics but I'm not sure if it's going to do much. I think I'll have to do a yeast treatment but again, not sure how that works while on my period. This hasn't happened before or at least in a very long time.

I do have wine and chocolate! LOL! I'm pretty sure I should be avoiding sugar tho. Sigh. I can't win.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Carrie - can they prescribe diflucan or the like? I agree, treating with a cream while on AF sounds impractical, at the very least.

Poor Dylan! I might try a makeshift sling at home - see if he will keep it on, you never know. Has an orthopedist seen him or just the ER doc?

Sounds like an icky weekend for everyone. Ours was ok. Looking forward to next weekend. I have a special maternity pedicure (pickles and icecream - soak your feet in a brine and they feed you ice cream!) and a prenatal massage scheduled for Saturday, Then ILs baby shower on Sunday. in the meantime, just have to get through this week.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

I think I can take diflucan. Can I take it tho while still on abx? Idk. And that's a trip to the dr. And Chris is in tampa. And I don't feel like telling my MIL hey ma, watch the kids while I run to the dr for my vag? Sigh.

I looked online and it seems I can treat this with monistat while on AF. A couple girls on my DDC said AF might resolve it, I suppose it's possible. They also suggested coconut oil but man. Things are just not very comfortable right now!!

That pedicure sounds super fun and cute!! And a massage! You'll be relaxed and in heaven!

Do you have off today for presidents day?


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

I was going to suggest diflucan if nothing else works. You can always try an OTC treatment. Since you use it at night, it should stay put, don't you think?

As to Dylan, the doc said 7-10 days before he starts feeling better. I don't really know how long until it heals completely. He was not seen by an orthopedist but a pediatric one was consulted and did examine his x-rays. I could probably take him to a civilian orthopedist today but I don't want him subjected to anymore x-rays. He had 6 on Thursday and 2 yesterday. A civilian ortho won't have access to those x-rays since they were done at the naval hospital so they'd probably want to do their own before they could make any diagnosis or treatment recs.

On top of everything, we were all getting over our colds until we went to the ER. I guess it could have also been CEC since we were there the same day. But, man! I was feeling better before. Now I'm feeling worse again.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Poor Dylan. Unbelievable. Are you giving him motrin for any pain?

CEC! They don't call it chuck e disease for nuthin'! I hope you kick it fast. I love cold calm! It usually works pretty well if you start it RIGHT when you notice a cold coming on. But otherwise I just alternate benadryl and sudafed when I really need it.

It's been a miserable winter! We need summer NOW!! LOL!


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Yes, we are giving him ibuprofen. That's one nice thing about going to the naval ER, we get free OTC meds from the pharmacy. He was taking it happily for a few days but would not take it this morning. He was also throwing a ball with his right arm so maybe it's starting to feel better.

I've been taking vitamin C, echinacea and elderberry syrup in addition to my usual probiotics, multivitamin and vitamin D. I picked up some more elderberry syrup after you all raved about it thinking maybe it wasn't as bad as I remembered. Blech! The stuff is nasty! It's Sambucol brand, which was the only brand the store had. I haven't needed any other meds except ibuprofen for sinus/headache pain. We've also been running the humidifier at night and I've been rubbing eucalyptus oil on everyone's feet.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

If you can get a hold of dried elderberries, making your own syrup is really easy. Plus you can add clove and cinnamon (or whatever) to help with flavor.

Carrie - it sounds really uncomfortable. I hope AF does resolve it, what day are you on? and how long does it last for you? I'd be reluctant to do a cream or suppository only because wouldn't the flow inhibit the medicine from reaching where it is supposed to go?

I am really looking forward to the weekend.

MW: I'm jealous you all saw snow - parts of our area did, but we did not. Just really cold rain. I hope D bounces back quickly - though not too quickly as I'd be concerned of further injury if he over does it. (but maybe I'm being over cautious?)

I've never heard CEC being called that . . . but I've never taken Gabe either. I think my parents did once, when he was 2. He'd probably love it now, but I have a hard time putting money down on that.


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

Been fighting off sick still and trying to be productive this weekend. It's semi working-- I'm still kind of sick, but the house is almost totally clean! I've been reading along, but mostly on my phone.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnnieA*
> 
> OMG. Mama, you need a break from your body!


SERIOUSLY! I've never had a UTI, and only had a YI once, when I was about 38-39 weeks pregnant-- so I actually wasn't sure if it was a YI, or part of my mucuous plug! lol. But 2 days of Monistat cleared it up (I didn't want to mess around and then end up having it still for the birth). I can't imagine having both at once!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarineWife*
> 
> Sounds like a crazy weekend for everyone.
> 
> I'm not sure how D is doing. The doc told me it was ok to leave his arm and shoulder alone. They don't set breaks like his and a sling won't do much good because he won't keep it on. The area is getting more and more swollen, though, and he's lifting/using that arm less and less. That's what prompted me to take him back to the ER today. He woke up this morning barely using his right arm at all. He just leaves it dangling by his side. Plus, he's crooked. His right shoulder is significantly lower than his left.


Poor guy! 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarineWife*
> 
> On top of everything, we were all getting over our colds until we went to the ER. I guess it could have also been CEC since we were there the same day. But, man! I was feeling better before. Now I'm feeling worse again.


The stress probably doesn't help either, because your body sends its resources elsewhere to help cope there, and then the sickness kind of takes over again.

Ten is doing well-- SUCH a big girl, and convincing DH day by day that maaaayyyyybbbeeee we can have another baby one day. I'm not ready to have two babies yet, but with my BFF being pregnant right now, it makes me wish I was pregnant! I need Ten to nightwean first, and I need to get my hot body back, and then we'll talk about a second  lol

ALSO-- DH got the job he wanted!! There's a bit of confusion because they implied it was full time, and they said in the interview that they didn't hire for part time anymore... but when he got the offer, it says it's for part time temporary. :/ From what we can tell by talking to others who work there, it's just standard practice, and how they hire you until you get htrough the probation period, but it seems really odd. We're still ecstatic, just... a bit hesitant until we hear more.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Kat ~ Where would I get elderberries? I don't even know exactly what they are.

JJ ~ Haha about Ten maybe convincing your dh to come around.

In the US that kind of tactic for new hires is used to avoid having to provide benefits like medical insurance. That's a big reason why so many minimum wage jobs are only part-time. Then the employers are not required to provide any benefits, at least before the new health care reform bill. I don't know how the bill affects that sort of thing. I guess maybe it doesn't work the same way in Canada. ?


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

http://www.vitacost.com/gaia-herbs-rapidrelief-black-elderberry-syrup?csrc=GPF-PA-751063996266&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw=&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=751063996266&gclid=CO-BwczDwbUCFQdU4AodWhkAxQ

I take this elderberry syrup and it's yummy. The kids like it too. Wonder why the other brand tastes so bad?

I took Ava to the pedi this morning. Of course, she wasn't doing the funny breathing then so he couldn't really guess why she was doing it. He listened to her heart and lungs and didn't hear anything out of the ordinary. He said her extra sleeping could just be a growth spurt.







I emailed everything to her cardio just to keep him in the loop.


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

That's good that he thought everything looked fine with her! Yay for more sleeping! Lol

I think some jobs here do work like that, because we still get health insurance for things like dental and massage and prescription drugs. This one starts all those benefits right away though, even part time, so it's kind of weird. From what we understand, it's based on the fact that they're a union company, and it's obviously soooo much harder to fire someone if they're not doing great once they've entered a contract. For this position you sign a job offer and THEN you do a medical exam and then do 6 weeks of intense training, so it seems like the do this to cover their butts if you fail either the medical or the training, and then once you're through training and doing well on the job, they essentially present you with a new job offer that is full time permanent. This is all kind of speculation, but like I said its based on what's been said by others we know who work there. It seems to range from people who don't get their full time offer for 6 months to a friend of dh's who got it after a week on the job.

Annnyuywayyys... It's just weird and a little unnerving! They guarantee 24 hours a week but ft for the job is 42.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Ah, yeah, so pretty much the same principle. Keep the person prat-time and temporary until you sure you want to keep them so you can get rid of them more easily if you don't.

Annie ~ Thanks for that link. The stuff I have tastes strongly of alcohol but I read the ingredients and alcohol is not listed so I don't know. I can stand it if I swallow it fast and wash it down with something else quickly. There's no way my kids will take it, though.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

If you have a natural food store there (I have no idea, as I wasn't ever looking for one when I lived there) you can usually find dried elderberries. Otherwise, http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/bulkherb/e.php#h_eld_b is one place. Or if you can find a pre-made syrup that you like online.

I don't know anyone who likes sambucol. must work, because people will take it regardless.

Man, I'm tired and sore - 2 of Norah's DDC baby siblings have been born. I'm hoping next week is Theo's week.

JJ: sounds like mostly good news! and hooray for potentially more Tenleys!

Hope Ava continues to sound better.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Come on Theo!!! Come out, come out!! Mama is ready to meet you and hold you in her arms!! And all those beautiful wraps!!

Hugs to Ava and hopefully she's on the mend.

Sigh. The infection moved to my kidneys. I'm not taking chances, I ran to the dr (w/finn on my back) and got another different abx. She did a dip test and it does look like my urine is clearer than it had been, but fever, lower back ache, flu like symptoms -- no freaking way. waiting on cultures while I start the other abx.

I feel down for the count.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Soon, Kat, soon!

Wow, Carrie, what does it mean if it's moved to your kidneys? I hope you can get better fast!

We have two health food stores here now but I haven't seen elderberries at either one.

We saw the orthopedist today about D's clavicle. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw the x-ray. His clavicle was broken clean through! I was just slightly upset that they sent us home and didn't do anything. But, again, I was told there really isn't anything they can do. They did say it looked like it was in place and healing well so I guess that's a good thing. We go back in 3 weeks for another x-ray to make sure it still looks good.

The ortho thought he must have fallen again over the weekend when he looked at the first x-rays from the 14th and then the ones taken on the 17th. At first glance at the first x-rays, you can't see anything that looks out of place. When we told him he had only fallen on the 14th he blew it up to show us that it wasn't broken on the 14th and saw the break. He was like, "Oh, there is a break there!" Um, yeah, thanks.

I'm going to counseling by myself tonight. Ryan and Trish can't come to our house to babysit tonight because they both work and I don't want to take D with us because he's too busy. We spend half the time trying to entertain and distract him. I've been thinking a lot about why I'm so angry at dh. I've come to the conclusion that a lot of it is because he is damaging my relationship with my kids. He came home and decided we needed a bunch of rules. I've been trying to back him up and support him so now the kids say I'm mean and they hate me. Apparently, no matter who makes the rule and tells them they have to do it, it's my fault. The thing is that none of the rules are necessary. We were relatively happy and liked each other before he came home. Now everyone is angry and mean to each other. I have to find a way to talk to dh about that without him getting defensive.

So, I'm going by myself tonight so I can be completely open and honest and harsh about how I feel and what I think and see if I can get any insight and help with all of that.


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Carrie!!! That's horrible!

Kat I am getting so excited for you! I feel like I've been surrounded by newborns lately, including a mama in our local AP group that just had identical twins. My womb aches!!

MW-- Hopefully it'll be good to get some of that out and be able to talk it out. *hugs*


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

I've come to peace with the idea that whether it's today, next week, or 3 weeks away, he'll still be here "soon" and I'm ok with that. Granted, some days are more ideal than others for him to arrive. But we'll deal, regardless, won't we?

Carrie - I hope the abx nip it in the bud!

MW: hope that getting some time to talk it out solo is helpful and cathartic.

I have my maternity gallery ready. If you go to www.bluesilkphotography.com/cart and enter in access code SironMaternity2013 you can see the shoot. There are a lot of pictures - she had a hard time edititng down 

JJ: sometimes being around squishes is the best catharsis - you get to hug and nuzzle that newborn deliciousness without dealing with screaming car rides or fixing latch issues, or any of that. Though I'll be so excited when you are back on the baby train!


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Kat ~ Did you see the maternity photo contest MDC is running right now? Maybe you should enter.

D has exploded with the sign language in just the past week. All of a sudden, he's signing almost everything I sign. He is so cute when he signs, "bird."

Not much else to report. Last night went all right. I felt better after I left even though I didn't really feel like I accomplished much other than talking. I did get some affirmation from the therapist about my thoughts on DH. She agrees that he seems quite detached and unaware of how he's really feeling, or at least the feelings he's projecting and how they are incongruous with what he says. She did also say that he seems a lot more laid back than most of the officers she knows. I had to laugh because one of my issues with him is that I think he's too uptight. I can't imagine being married to someone who was even moreso.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

MW all it means is a kidney infection. Ha, all. This is awful. I really was having awful delirious thoughts that I'm going to die. I was literally driving home from dropping nora off wondering if I was really going to survive this, I feel THAT awful. And I thought I saw a gorilla walking alongside the road, but it was just a man in a bulky black coat with a hood up. At a red light I texted my bff saying I really should not be driving. smh. I had to get her to school tho. There was no way I could care for her and finn today. No way.

I don't have the energy to completely go into it but we had a bad experience at my MILs on Monday night so although I told her I was really sick, I didn't want her involved unless it was really dire.

Chris rebooked his flight and came home early. Dude got up at 3 am to catch a 6 am flight home. I swear, I love this man. He walked in and I was asleep on the couch and Finn was watching Cars. I didn't hear him come in. Next thing I knew he was kissing my cheek and letting me know he was there. I just started crying! Never been so happy to have him home ever!!

Since napping twice I am starting to feel improved. I'm sitting up at least! And I walked to the kitchen a few times, and am eating. I had a pb & j and a yogurt.

and lots of water!!

I think I'm also fighting a cold. Very congested today. Of course.









MW - finn is taking off with the signing, too! Bird was one of his first signs. It's adorable! Lately he is really into all done, sleep, and milk. He changed the milk sign and I love it. Instead of clenching his whole fist, he touches his thumb and pointer together on both hands. Love it. I got the baby signing time video so we can learn more signs together. I don't know many others, and since he's been slow to pick them up until now I didn't bother learning any.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Katrina - your pictures came out just so lovely! you look amazing. And honestly, your children just look so beautiful and so grown up! It's so hard to believe! I love both their outfits. LOVE Norah's boots! The pics are just...wonderful! I can see why she had trouble editing some out -- so many great shots!


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

akind1, I love those pictures! The ones of Norah playing with your ears are my favorite!

MW, I'm happy that you are clearer on what exactly is bugging you about your DH. I think that is a huge step and helpful to find resolutions.

Baby_Cakes, yikes mama. I hope you are on the mend. That all sounds awful. I've only had one UTI ever but it was bad. I didn't know I had it until I started vomiting nonstop and went to the ER. Turns out, I had a UTI and that's what was making me vomit. Because I hadn't treated it. Has there been talk of getting you IV abx if what you are taking orally doesn't work?

JJ, my womb is aching too. I totally know how you feel! I was looking at pictures of Ava's birth the other day and just in awe over the teensy tiny baby she was! I want another one so bad. She's so awesome, how could I not want another?









AFM, Ava is sick. I think she has that awful norovirus. She's been vomiting since this afternoon and DH said she's not keeping anything down.







My poor monk!


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Aw, I hope Ava feels better soon.

Carrie ~ I was worried that having the kidneys infected would be much more serious. It seems to me having an infection of the internal organs would be very serious. I've never had an UTI or any other infection like that, though, so I don't know.

Kidneys are serious business. When Ryan was in the hospital because of his kidneys he had to stay for a week to get IV fluids until he was well enough to go home. He was told he would always have this kidney disease (I can't never remember what it's called.) and needed to be careful about what he ate and drank and make sure he didn't get dehydrated like that again.

I felt so much better after talking to the counselor by myself that I even felt like cuddling with dh a little at bedtime. E and K quickly jumped on us yelling, "Ewww! Gross!"


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Sending hugs to Ava! Oh that's an awful bug. I hope it's a short one!

Yesterday I was close to taking myself to the ER. I was going to drop Finn off with my ILs and go. But I was scared they would admit me and I was freaking out about him needing to nurse. I just couldn't do it. Somehow I plowed thru the day alternating pain medication, crying, and writhing in pain. Now that I've been on these abx for 24 hours I'm definitely improving. I'm not in pain right now, my fever seems to be breaking. So. FXed.

I can be very serious if left untreated. Very. But. I'm doing all the right things so far. And I haven't had any vomiting, just lack of appetite (which seems to be better, I ate dinner and had a few chocolates just now).


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Annie - Norovirus is awful. Gabe had that, and it was bad. Norah probably did too, but she didn't get it as bad. And of course you want another! Ava is awesome 

Carrie - SO GLAD you are feeling better. kidney infections can be dire if left untreated (MW: pyelonephritis, maybe? I see claims for that alot) - And yay for Chris coming home early to help. you needed that.

Thanks for the compliments on the pictures - I'm so, very, very glad I did them. It was on my pregnancy bucket list  My mom actually picked up those boots at a consignment store for a few bucks (do you have a Once Upon a Child up there?) I love this style of photography, because everyone's personality really comes through - so much about a memory and not just a "shot". Anyway . . . we're going to have her do some family pictures after the baby is born, like maybe in May or June.

Ultrasound later today to check on the guesstimate of baby's size. I admit I'm a little curious. Bringing kids this time, since Gabe did better at my regular appointment than I thought he would. Thought he might get a kick out of seeing the baby for real.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Carrie ~ Glad you are feeling better. I hope you are all better soon!

Kat ~ That's not it. The name is longer. Have fun with the u/s.


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnnieA*
> 
> JJ, my womb is aching too. I totally know how you feel! I was looking at pictures of Ava's birth the other day and just in awe over the teensy tiny baby she was! I want another one so bad. She's so awesome, how could I not want another?
> 
> ...


Exactly. That's what's slowly convincing DH is the growing up. Watching her become her own little person with all these mannerisms. She's SO old for her age, it's easy to forget she's not even 15 months old yet. 15 months sounds like a baby to me, but she doesn't act it. Me on the other hand, I love this obviously, but it's the baby photos that have me melting!

I know friends who have gone through Norovirus, it sounds horrific! hugs!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akind1*
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on the pictures - I'm so, very, very glad I did them. It was on my pregnancy bucket list  My mom actually picked up those boots at a consignment store for a few bucks (do you have a Once Upon a Child up there?) I love this style of photography, because everyone's personality really comes through - so much about a memory and not just a "shot". Anyway . . . we're going to have her do some family pictures after the baby is born, like maybe in May or June.


I still haven't had a chance to check out the pictures! Too much checking mdc from my phone. I need to do that today. The ones that have been posted on FB so far look awesome! I wish we had done more. We were supposed to, but the day our doula/photog came over, the house was a mess and the light was horrible and so we decided to do it another day. But then we never did... bblah.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Ava is still sick. She's kept a bit of breastmilk and a bit of water down since last night but still vomiting and super sleepy. Will probably have to take her in to the doctor this afternoon. If he thinks she needs fluids, then we'll have to go to the ER for an IV. Ugh.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Ava is still sick. She's kept a bit of breastmilk and a bit of water down since last night but still vomiting and super sleepy. Will probably have to take her in to the doctor this afternoon. If he thinks she needs fluids, then we'll have to go to the ER for an IV. Ugh.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Hugs Ava! Is she showing signs of dehydration? I always refer to this list by dr sears. Hugs! I really hope she starts to recover soon.









http://www.askdrsears.com/topics/childhood-illnesses/dehydration

I'm on the mend! I'm up off the couch! Still on pain reliever, but I'm feeling MUCH better. Thank goodness! Nora gave me her cold tho. And Finn has a cough/cold. Is it summer yet!?


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm starting to think about potty training. I think in about a month I'll be ready, I still think Finn isn't quite capable yet. But we are getting close! I have a new method/guide this time that I think will work a lot better and be less pressure than the bootcamp I did with Nora.

Crazy.

Speaking of grown up kids -- dude, Finn is like such a big boy now! He's got a handful of real words! He says Cars and Woody when pointing to the characters on TV, he says McQueen when he sees lightning mcqueen! He saw the cars pull ups at Target and ran over, pointed, and said, "ooooh Ligh Weeeen!" it's freaking nuts I tell you!! Nuts!! I really couldn't/can't wait for speech. I love it.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes*
> 
> Hugs Ava! Is she showing signs of dehydration? I always refer to this list by dr sears. Hugs! I really hope she starts to recover soon.
> 
> ...


She seems to be on the mend now. She ate some plain grits and drank some water when she woke up at 1:30 and so far, I haven't seen it again. She just drank almost 2 oz breastmilk so this will be the test. She was still making tears and a bit of urine so that's why I hadn't taken her in yet.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

We had norovirus in Hawaii. It wasn't fun but it wasn't horrible, either. I lost a few pounds, which was a good thing.







Ethan vomited for 3 days, I think, and then was fine. It really was no big deal. Like Carrie said, look for signs of dehydration and/or other serious illness like infection. If that's all good, I wouldn't necessarily run to the doctor.

Ethan wants to join boy scouts because his friends are in it. I understand the appeal but I have issues with the organization. I'm not sure how to reconcile all of this. At the end, I will let Ethan join if he really wants to. The question is more how do I deal with it without constantly making remarks about it?


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh boy. Can you explain to him your issues with the organization? If he understands why you can't support it, maybe he will also choose not to. I would have similar issues with Nora or Finn wanting to join an organization like that, tbh. And Chris is an Eagle Scout and has said as much. Not happening as long as we can help it.

Glad Ava is feeling better!

We all have colds. Blah.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Blah for sickness. go away!

I agree with trying to explain to him why you don't like the organization. If he still wants to after that, then maybe allow it. I am not big into either scout organization. No real strong feelings about it, but just a general feeling of . . . meh. why bother?

But then, I'm feeling meh about a lot of things lately. Think it's end of pregnancy enui. (or is it ennui?) whatever. I'm excited for the new baby, but don't really have a lot of verve. I think it's bothering DH, who seems very sex focused lately, and that focus is just been such a turn off. Which makes the situation worse. Come baby! Next weekend!

I am so excited for a new nursling. That part I'm really looking forward to, I can't believe how much I've missed it.

And Annie - glad Ava's on the mend! my mom was really concerned about Gabe, because he got pretty lethargic at one point, but he was rouseable and responded to questions - he just really wanted to sleep. But I figured he needed it. It's just not fun to watch your baby go through, knowing there really isn't alot you can do, except keep offering liquids and cleaning them up.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

I have explained to E why I can't support the organization. He's only 9. He doesn't understand. He told dh that I was mean for not letting him join so dh told him that I wasn't being mean. I was concerned about other people's rights.

Girl Scouts is a completely different organization. It's not affiliated with Boy Scouts at all. I don't believe it's a Christian or religious organization, either. I don't know what the GSA official policy is on allowing homosexuals in but I've never heard or read of them being discriminatory.

I'm having a crazy day so far. First, I took D back to the ortho. E bumped him and knocked him off the bed last night and this morning when he got up I noticed that there was a bump on his clavicle as if it were jutting up. They did more x-rays and said it's fine. The bump is actually a normal part of healing and will probably get bigger at first but will flatten out over time as the bone grows.

On the way home, I passed a guy riding E's bike! I stopped and asked the guy where he got it. He said from the 2nd hand store up the road. I told him that it was stolen off of my porch and it was my 9yo's Christmas present. Then the guy started saying he didn't know English well and acting like he didn't understand me. I told him again that the bike was stolen and that it was sad if he wasn't bothered by the fact that he was riding around on a kid's stolen Christmas present. He was just like, "Whatever," and rode off into the mobile home park. I tried to follow him to see which mobile home he was going to but, of course, he knew I was following him. He rode over to two other men who were walking. They proceeded to stand in the middle of street and try to get me to stop so I drove out of there. I came home and called the police. The officer said he'd go over there and see if he could find the bike or the man. If he finds the bike, he said he'd actually bring it back to me.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

That is CRAZY about his bike!! OMG I can't believe that! I hope you get it back.

Poor D. Boy needs a chance to heal! Geez!

You mean you explained to E that the organization doesn't allow members who are gay to participate and actually discriminates against them, and he's ok with that? Did you go that far?

I have to read more about GSA. I just don't go crazy for the cookies and how they push them on you all the time. I was a girl scout for about a minute and dealt with some serious grade A mean girls so I quit. It was kind of pathetic.

Kat - come on baby T!! Let's get this show on the road!!


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes*
> 
> You mean you explained to E that the organization doesn't allow members who are gay to participate and actually discriminates against them, and he's ok with that? Did you go that far?


Yes, I did and yes, he is. I first had to explain what homosexual meant. I don't think he quite understands what it means to actually discriminate against someone. IDK


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Hmm. Has he told you what exactly appeals to him about the boy scouts that he wants to do? Is it the activities, the outfit, the trips? Could you find something similar that does those things so he could get the experience?

He's so smart. Maybe he feels since it's a private organization they have the right to do what they want and allow who they want in. Or maybe he just thinks you're mean and trying to ruin his life.









DH just put in new smoke/fire detectors. I just took a hot shower and the steam in the hallway set the darn thing off. I was so startled! LOL at least they work?


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Ugh, I have issues with both organizations for various reasons. I don't know how I would handle that. But I wonder, if you've explained your position and it doesn't bother him, should you respect his request? At what age should we let them begin to differentiate themselves from us? Not necessarily directing this at you MW, more of a general question.

Ava started vomiting again this morning. She went to bed around 9:45 pm and slept until about 8 when she started vomiting again. She was throwing up stuff she ate last night. Nothing, and I mean nothing, has stayed down today. It comes back up within 10 mins of taking it in. I called the Dr late this afternoon and they want to see her. She's only had one wet dipe today. So we're going in at 7 pm. I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

Thinking of you and Ava!


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Just left the doctor. She was pleased with her hydration despite all the vomiting. She was also happy I still have breastmilk to give her. She said it's magic stuff! She gave us a dose of zofran to make it stop. She thinks it may be food poisoning instead of Norovirus because there hasn't really been any diarrhea. Who knows?


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Annie you raise such a valid question. We're actually running into a lot of deep questions like that IRT Nora's veganism. She's really starting to want things that aren't vegan and tho we explain our position, she doesn't always agree. Chris and I have been having lots of conversations about what that means for us and how do we draw the line. I thought she would be much older when this sort of questioning and ambivalence started, like 8 or 9, and I would have an easier time letting her choose what she wanted to do. Having her be so young still and not fully comprehending the why's of what we do makes me feel like if she starts choosing to eat eggs and dairy, it's a disservice on my part. Idk. Lots to talk to her about and to think about for us as parents.

I'm glad Ava seems ok despite the illness. Food poisoning? Any idea what she could have eaten that was questionable? Crazy. Poor bug. I hope she's up and better soon!


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Aw, poor Ava! I hope she's feeling better.

I think we need to respect our children's opinions regardless of age. If it's not a personal safety issue, I think they should get the final say in anything that they do. To me, refusing to let my child join Boy Scouts because I don't like it would be the same as forcing him to play football even if he didn't want to.

Annie ~ What are you issues with GSA? I was a Brownie for about a minute but quit. I can't remember why. I never made it to actual girl scouts.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Idk if I agree but I don't know how I to explain it. When it's a question of ethics and them doing something we fundamentally disagree with, it's still our role as parents to help them understand that. Even if it makes them mad at us. We can respect their opinion and hear them, but not agree with it. Even at 4 or 9 years old.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Absolutely, you don't have to agree with their opinions but that doesn't mean that yours is the only correct one. You can't force your ethics or POV on another person, including your child. You can model what you think is the right way to live and you can explain your position when it's appropriate but it's not right or fair to force that position on another person. That would be the same as the fundamentalist Christians taking over the government and forcing us all to live according to their version of the Bible or living under Taliban rule.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Well, the diarrhea showed up this morning so I'm not buying the food poisoning theory. Plus, Ava and I eat pretty much the same thing and I haven't been sick. DH said she eats different stuff at the sitter but usually food poisoning shows up about six hours after injesting the bad food so the timeline doesn't match up. Oh well. No pukes since yesterday evening so hopefully it's passed us.

I have issues with some of the patches. There are things, like fertility and family planning, that I think should only be taught at home. Just like in school, the troop leader is supposed to let the parents know before discussing something like that so they can opt out but I still don't think that is an appropriate venue. I also don't like the pledging and vows. It feels to military or Hitler youth to me. I don't know. Kind of hard to explain. My big kids did a program at their mom's church, AWANA, that's kind of like BS and GS but very religion focused and they start every meeting with the AWANA pledge and it always freaks me out. It feels like brainwashing kind of?


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Poor Ava! <3 Sending good thoughts.

I think that's the unsettled feeling I get from GSA as well, Annie.

MW what are your opinions on our control over what our kids eat/consume for health reasons? For example I don't let them eat artificial sweeteners or red 40. I could also argue a huge part of vegetarianism is for health concerns. If this is what I think is healthiest, aren't I obligated to express that opinion and do what it takes to keep my children safe/healthy? I think it's within my right as a parent. It won't last forever. I have trouble figuring out at what point I'm comfortable handing over that much responsibility to my children. I feel like it's somewhere around pre-teens. But it obv depends on maturity and circumstance.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes*
> 
> MW what are your opinions on our control over what our kids eat/consume for health reasons? For example I don't let them eat artificial sweeteners or red 40. I could also argue a huge part of vegetarianism is for health concerns. If this is what I think is healthiest, aren't I obligated to express that opinion and do what it takes to keep my children safe/healthy? I think it's within my right as a parent. It won't last forever. I have trouble figuring out at what point I'm comfortable handing over that much responsibility to my children. I feel like it's somewhere around pre-teens. But it obv depends on maturity and circumstance.


I think that as long as they aren't asking for it, you don't need to give it to them. But once they start asking I think it's wrong to absolutely deny them because you think it's bad. Again, the best way to get your kids to eat healthy food is for you to eat it.

You mentioned that Nora wanted to try eggs and dairy but you have ethical issues with that. Could you find local, cage-free eggs that you are know are truly cage free and maybe go straight to a dairy farm to get milk or whatever?


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm still just not comfortable with that idea at all. I still don't think she's mature enough to be making this choice. As a family we've decided this is who we are, it goes beyond just a dietary restriction. It's a lifestyle and a belief. I can't just say oh, she wants to try something, and give up all I believe in just like that. I want to focus more on educating her on the whys. And go from there.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Well, I have to admit I'm the same way about school. E still periodically says he wants to go to school but I just can't let him. It's mostly fear that keeps me from saying yes to that one request, which is sad. There is a part of me that wishes I could let go of the fear and let him try it out. Other unschoolers who have talked about say that their children usually choose to come back home pretty quickly after trying school out. I'm just too scared of what might happen at school while he's trying it out. But then maybe I can put that under my list of safety issues because I do draw the line at that.

Why do you think Nora isn't mature enough or old enough to choose what she eats? I presume it's because your main reasons for being vegan are ethical. If you can explain it to her and she's ok with it (for now), that's fine. But there will come a time when you won't be able to control what she eats and if she views you as too controlling or judgmental about it she's much more likely to sneak.

E's and K's neighborhood homeschooling friends spent the night last night. K was cute at bedtime. He climbed into his bed and said, "See ya tomorrow, Mom!" with a huge smile on his face. E came in my room around 1 am after his friend fell asleep and said he couldn't sleep without me. It's funny how the younger one wasn't concerned at all about sleeping somewhere else but the older one couldn't sleep at all. Different personalities. E was worried about what his friends would think about him not being able to sleep without his mom. I hope they don't tease him. I told him that a true friend wouldn't tease him.


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

OMG, had the most random horrific sick day yesterday. I've been feeling better from my throat sick issues. I went to bed Friday night, and by about 2am, I was noticing that when I rolled over in bed, it felt like the room was spinning and my stomach would roll everytime i did so. Around 5am, I got out of bed to grab a glass of water and a chocolate to see if it was a blood sugar issue. I barely made it to the kitchen, I was so dizzy and the room was spinning so much, I had to hold onto the walls to move. I went back to bed for most of the day, alternating only with lying on the couch with my head pressed on a pillow. Even turning my head from side to side was enough to send my head spinning. But.. I had no other sick symptoms-- my stomach felt fine unless I moved, my head didn't hurt, I wasn't light sensitive, nothing. It was so odd.

Anyways, I slept more than I was awake yesterday, and then finally around 7pm I was well enough to shower (washed and conditioned my hair sitting on the floor of the shower), and felt a lot better after that. Went to bed shortly after Tenley did, and slept most of the night. Feel a ton better this morning. No dizziness, just a bit of light headedness-- probably from not eating much yesterday.

Anyways.... this discussion has been interesting. Obviously I do think that there is a point when you as a parent need to make decisions based on what's best for a child, when they're not old enough to understand the implications of their choices. All of us are going to have different opinions as to what constitutes something important enough to have to take control of the situation. Right, like for me I look at the vegan/vegetarian issue and say Oh, well that's not fair, because she should have the opportunity to eat those things if she wants. BUT-- Carrie, I also know that you guys as a family have looked into the health and ethical issues, and consider it a very serious choice. So I respect that, and why you wouldn't want her to make that decision when she's not old enough to have and understand all the facts. One could look at it the same as some other ethical issues-- bullying for instance. When you explain to a child why bullying isn't nice, and all the consequences of it, but they still do these things-- do you allow them to, simply because you told them about it, and they need to make their own choices? No, you would take steps to correct the behavior/remove them from the situation-- because you as an adult know more about the harm of this than they do.

I think there's too much of a move towards this fear of saying no to children. I don't think saying no is a bad thing-- I think saying no -for no reason- is a bad thing. There's tons of studies out there about how children thrive with limits. Developmentally, they aren't equipped to make all their own decisions, and it often leaves them floundering. Gentle boundaries help them remember that they don't have to always be in charge and 'strong' and the one making all the choices, especially when the subject is so important and potentially life changing (eating animal products, bullying, going to public school). I think it's good to give them the opportunity to be i ncharge and make decisions about smaller things- what to wear, how much to eat, whether they want to play with so and so, etc etc. But I believe the research that says we're doing them a disservice by not setting any boundaries-- especially when it's about such important things.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh yes I know the time will come when I have no control over their choices, and i know those days are coming. I just don't believe they are here now. It's much like the school analogy, MW. Sure there may come a day when N or F have really thought about things and have decided the social pressures, the temptations, the allure of a lacto ovo, or god forbid, an omnivorous diet, make veganism too much of a challenge. Maybe they won't feel as passionately about things as Chris and I do. That's a possibility. A bridge to cross for sure. And we don't want to be too controlling b/c like you said, that leads to rebellion and being sneaky. But those aren't the thoughts she's having now. She sees a kid at school with something, I do my best to find it in a vegan version. She wonders why her ILs eat cows and pigs and chickens and I do my best to explain that some people feel differently about animals and eating them. We are working on educating her on the whys, and hoping that it clicks on some level so she makes what we feel is the right choice.

In the meantime we get to exert what control we have and provide plenty of fun healthy food for our kids, and do our best to model what we want them to be. They aren't lacking for anything. I don't think they're deprived in the least.

Anywho, yeah, it's gonna be a challenge. But what part of parenting isn't?

Alright they are climbing all over me! LOL! Bbl!


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

This discussion on choices is definitely interesting. I don't know what the "right" answer is. What it has made me realize is there's not much that I feel so strongly about that I wouldn't want Ava to do/eat before she's mature enough to really consider the consequences. Maybe caffeine? Other than that, I got nothing. If she decides she wants to go to school, I'm fine with that. We don't follow a specific diet so I don't really care what she eats. I don't even think I would be that put out if she decides when it's time to prepare for First Communion that she doesn't want to right now. Hmmm...more to think about.

AFM, we ended up taking Ava to the ER in the middle of the night. She started vomiting again while I was at work and we didn't have the zofran because we hadn't gotten her script filled since she had stopped vomiting. She was awake when I got home at midnight and she asked for milk so I gave her 2 oz of breastmilk and she fell asleep. She woke up about 20 mins later SCREAMING and then started vomiting everywhere. She kept screaming so I woke up DH and said we need to take her in. I'm sure I overreacted but it was scary and I don't think I could live with myself if I downplayed something she was going through and didn't get her help and then she died. Her heart has really adjusted my "wait and see" approach that I took with the big kids. I remember one time DSD 13 had a fever of 104.3 and I was totally ok with alternating tylenol and motrin, giving her a tepid bath, etc. Her fever was responding to my interventions so I was ok waiting. I'd be in a total panic if Ava's fever hit that high now. So we got to the ER, she vomited again while the doctor was trying to examine her. They don't know why she's vomiting but she looked ok from a cardiac standpoint. So they gave us more zofran, did a fluid challenge and then sent us home. I was really starting to question the virus theory but then her sitter texted me shortly after we got home from the ER that she was vomiting. So I guess it is something viral. And now my stomach is tight, I'm lightheaded and dizzy and don't feel good. Gah. I really hoped I was going to escape this one.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Ugh I guess it's too much to hope it's just from exhaustion and stress? Stomach bugs are just plain awful and Ava's seems like such a doozy. I'm so sorry! I hope you feel better soon! Both of you!!!

I can't even put into words how awful the whole getting stitches experience was for Finn. OMG. Never ever want to go thru that with a child again. Ever.







He seems ok this morning, a little bothered by the bandage but really, he's smiling and happy like nothing went wrong. He slept well last night too -- didn't wake up until 6. Hoping for an uneventful day.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

I can't imagine trying to get stitches into a toddler. Did he have to be restrained?

I sure hope Ava recovers soon and you don't get too sick, Annie.

Here's one way I look at things with my kids. Is whatever we are butting heads about important enough that I'm willing to risk our relationship? If not (and most things aren't), then I let it go.

I have had the opposite observation as JJ. Maybe it's because I've been living in military towns for so long now where people seem to be much more strict and rigid. Or, maybe it's just a difference in perspective. IME, it seems more parents are afraid to say, "yes," to their kids. The parents think they have to control their children. They don't want to spoil them. They don't want other people to think they are permissive. They don't trust their kids and think the kids are just trying to manipulate them or be bad, which I guess in a way they are if that's the only way they can be themselves, be kids. I see parents being really horrible to their children and I find it very sad.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

MW - Yes, and I had to hold him still in addition. A nurse held his head as still as possible and I stayed right in his line of sight, but it was still awful. The dr did such a great job considering how unhappy Finn was to get it done. As soon as they were finished, they opened the restraint and he frantically signed all done, all done, and I just put him right on the boob. He sat in shock calming down latched and not even nursing for at least 5 min, probably longer. I let him nurse for a long time, 20 min? Maybe more. The dr and nurse had to leave, so they showed me how to bandage the wound. There was no way I was popping him off before he was ready. He drifted off to sleep even he was so exhausted. Once I felt like we'd both calmed down, I carried him to the car and he was really ok. I was really shaken up. I had my ILs stay for awhile after we got back to help me w/them a bit more.

The nurse was so impressed he was bf'ing. She said it was great and wonderful, and that is why he's so big, healthy, and strong.

I truly love our urgent care. Truly. I don't think I mentioned it but we are switching to them for family care. No more pediatrician! They can do well visits and vaccines and I'm really interested to see how it all turns out. I can't tell you how much better I feel never having to go back to that awful pediatric group.

Oh and I def agree with you. Nothing is worth our relationship. Nothing is THAT important. Agreed.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

I can't exactly say what it is about either organization, but I just don't care for either. I know they are unrelated. Maybe it's the cliquishness? I don't mind fundraisers in general, but I truly dislike the intense competition and expectation of my children to sell things. It's one of the big issues I have with public schools. Yeah, there are ethical concerns at the big level - especially with boy scouts - but IDK if that really colors my opinion of a local group - whose leaders might actually feel quite differently. (they might not, but you never know)

Choices: we are omnivorous and don't really have ANY dietary restrictions. I am not strict about any of it. I do try to limit the food coloring (especially red 40), HCFS, MSG, etc, and artificial sweeteners. Haven't talked much with the kids about that stuff yet . . . one day. When we have a reasonable choice between say, farm fresh eggs and Wal-mart brand (at not too much of a price difference and availablity, etc) we choose the farm - one day we'll explain, but the question hasn't popped up yet.

If we did have strong feelings about it, I would set a specific age at which I might let them do some exploration, like maybe 10? And make it a true well rounded experience - not just buying ice cream at the store, or eating an egg, but taking a trip to a farm, seeing the chickens, where they lay eggs, how some eggs turn into chicks, etc, and see if the desire to experiment is still there. You could do that sort of thing now (the trip, etc) but I don't know if I'd be comfortable letting them make that decision at age 4. But it's a good age to satisfy some curiosity as to where food comes from.

School: I think somewhere in middle or high school, I'll let them make a choice to attend school or not. homeschooling to me is as important about laying a good foundation down for them as anything else (which I really don't think the school system currently does, in teaching or modeling good thinking skills, decision making, life skills, etc) But especially high school as much about an experience as learning stuff. But maybe that's because I enjoyed high school.

The only choice/decision I feel strongly about at this point is body alteration, like ear piercing. I'l let them choose to do that I think around age 10, should any of them want to pierce their ears. (or whatever) - there is no going back on that.

I hope everyone is well, and gets no more stitches this week! we need a calm week. Well, I'd love for Theo to be born sometime soon, but beyond that, that's all the excitement I need.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Aw, poor baby! D was like that with the x-rays. He screamed the whole time and two of us had to hold him down. As soon as he could get up he clung to me for dear life.









In other news, I told you all the boys had a sleep-over Saturday night. That means that at least when we went to bed it was just dh, me and D in the bed. We have a twin set up next to our king. DH put the twin mattress in K's room so each boy would have a bed an no one would have to sleep on the floor. You'd think that would mean that dh would sleep in the king bed with me, maybe even cuddle a little. Would you believe he slept on the twin boxspring?! WTH was that about? And, yeah, I asked him. He said the bed was too soft. So what? You finally have an opportunity to sleep right next to your wife and you choose to sleep on a boxspring with no pillow and no blanket instead?! He better not complain to me about any lack of intimacy in our relationship.

D is getting to be so much fun. In addition to the signing, he's been winking at me and waving at everyone who goes by. He has learned how to spin himself in a circle until he gets dizzy. That's not necessarily a good thing. He fell down a couple of times yesterday. It was kind of funny, though, considering he did it to himself. And he's becoming so dramatic. If he gets the slightest bit hurt, he comes to me with the most pitiful face, fake crying like, "huh, huh, huh," and wants a kiss. As soon as he gets a kiss wherever he was hurt, he runs off to play some more.


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

Carrie - I think that you should be able to say that this is what your family does and you can discuss it as she gets older.

I don't plan on giving Becca the option of choosing whether or not she is homeschooled at this point in time (she is 7) and her participation in church is not negotiable. There are certain things we do or do not do and as part of our family that's just the way it is. We're not willing to let her choose right now, it's simply not an option.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Church isn't an option either here; Gabe does have the option of sitting with us or going back to the kids area. He chooses to sit with us.

I wish I had more exciting stuff to report. All I have got is lots of system purging and prodromal labor at night.

This icky weather needs to stop, Gabe is literally bouncing off the walls. Naked, I might add.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

NOOO not prodromal! Oh lordy I hope that baby comes soon. Thinking of you, Kat!

naked bouncing sounds...interesting! I hope he gets his sillies out somehow.

I need wine!


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

mmmm. Wine  It's not as bad as it was with Gabe - with him it started at 37 weeks and lasted till birth, off and on, at 41+6. Norah I had a bit maybe last week or so I was pregnant. So I'm hoping I don't have much of it. mostly it's just a PITA. Just be the real thing, already.

I'm as ready as I'm going to be. The house is a bit of a mess, but I figure there is really no sense in trying to keep it spotless. We've been doing better at keeping it manageable, but really, unless we are not here, there is no chance it's going to stay really clean.

I have a final meeting with my doula on Friday, I'm kind of hoping he comes then. I'll be 39 + 2, day is 3/1/13 a good birthday - and it's a Friday, so all the grandparents will be available to take the kids. Plus my doula lives about an hour away, and she'll already be in town, so that's a plus.

Anyway - how's Finn and his toy story bandaids? holding up ok? is Nora jealous of the attention? or a good caregiver?


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

If the mess isn't bugging you and it's sanitary who cares? Once he comes it'll be a shitstorm of chaos anyway.







Just relax, do the minimum required to not stress out over it. Ok -- sending birthy vibes for friday!!! Lets go baby!!!









Sigh. Poor Finn. He's really doing ok -- has his moments when I know it's just bugging him. He's kinda bothered by the bandaids so I'm really only stressing keeping it covered when he's eating something messy or sleeping (b/c I figure that's a good chunk of time for it to be kept moist and still). I just feel so bad for the guy. Nora's being really great. I think she still feels bad since it was kind of her fault. She keeps saying, "Careful buddy, careful! don't pop a stitch!" when he's being nuts! It's kind of nice. I worry so much about her lack of empathy overall so it's really nice to see this compassionate and caring side of her starting to come thru.

confession - sometimes I start to feel guilty for not homeschooling. but by the time tuesday comes I'm SO READY and happy I can send Nora off to school! I'm just not cut out to be (or patient enough) to do this and be on top of both kids all the time. I reach my limit so often.

More and more I'm feeling completely done with having more babies. I'm comfortable now saying that we will decide about another when Finn is in kindy. Right now I can't fathom another even then, but we'll see. I feel like once I'm that far out from newborn-ness, I'll either be too happy to want to start over, or the overwhelming desire to have another will be so strong I won't be able to say no. That'll be the deciding factor. Not having to think about it until then gives me a break from what if what if what if and I can just enjoy where I'm at right now.

Ive lost so much weight from being sick! It's a mixed blessing. I wanted the weight off but now I'm really trying to make sure I'm getting enough vitamins and healthy foods. My appetite still isn't 100% and I think yesterday I barely ate enough at all. My favorite jeans are too loose. As nice as it is, I hate shopping for new jeans! LOL.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes*
> 
> confession - sometimes I start to feel guilty for not homeschooling. but by the time tuesday comes I'm SO READY and happy I can send Nora off to school! I'm just not cut out to be (or patient enough) to do this and be on top of both kids all the time. I reach my limit so often.
> 
> More and more I'm feeling completely done with having more babies. I'm comfortable now saying that we will decide about another when Finn is in kindy. Right now I can't fathom another even then, but we'll see. I feel like once I'm that far out from newborn-ness, I'll either be too happy to want to start over, or the overwhelming desire to have another will be so strong I won't be able to say no. That'll be the deciding factor. Not having to think about it until then gives me a break from what if what if what if and I can just enjoy where I'm at right now.


Honestly? That's the way I feel about being a WOHM. I hate leaving Ava, don't get me wrong, but it IS nice to go somewhere and have adult conversations for 8 hrs. Since DH and I pretty much just switch off, we do a lot of solo parenting and that crap is hard! I wish I had a better childcare situation. Actually, scratch that. I wish my DH would be more comfortable saying that his work day is from 7a-3p so that he could just come home and be with her. I don't like shuttling her all over the place or waking her from a nap to load her in the car.

I don't know where I am on the more babies thing. I'd absolutely love another. But if I'm really honest with myself, I'm ok if it's just going to be Ava. When I think about things I want to do in the future like homeschooling, travel, vacations, etc. I only picture Ava. That's got to mean something, right? I took last night off from work because our local doula group had arranged a private tour with the head nurse for the maternity unit at the non-state hospital here in town. They were in the process of moving to their new building when Ava was born so I missed going to the shiny new building by about 3 weeks. Anyways, I hadn't been in the new hospital and I was going to be my friend's doula for her Aug birth before she lost the baby so I decided I should go and familiarize myself with it. I had a thought that it might be hard for me since I hadn't been on a labor unit since Ava was born but I figured that since it was a new building, I wouldn't have any issues. Man, was I wrong. The head nurse had two LD nurses and one of the nursery nurses come in so we could ask them questions about procedures, policies, etc. One of the LD nurses that came in was one of my postpartum nurses. She REALLY helped me the second night when I was at the hospital alone and having a really tough time. She sat with me for a few hours while I cried and just listened. She was awesome. I have wanted to send her a thank-you card but I could never remember her name. It was great to see her and thank her in person but I was fighting back tears for most of the meeting. But the new hospital is GORGEOUS. I'd love to birth there. I'm ok leaving that door partly open but I don't think I would be devastated if it's closed for good.

akind1, I hope baby Theo shows up soon. I love the feeling of those last couple of weeks. The anticipation of the baby watch. I can't wait to see him!

MW, that's so weird that your DH chose to sleep on the boxspring. Sometimes, I want to knock him upside the head for you!


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes*
> 
> I worry so much about her lack of empathy overall so it's really nice to see this compassionate and caring side of her starting to come thru.
> 
> ...


 I understand about the lack of empathy, Becca seems to be running on the low side also. It is so very frustrating and it's something that it seems like should just be natural, not forced.

Don't feel guilty for not homeschooling, there are days when I wish I could send my kids to school! One of the reasons I didn't want to homeschool was because I wanted some time to myself, now that we are in the midst of it (a year in now) I don't notice as much if that makes sense.

While I was pregnant with our last one we were talking about ending up with 4 or 5, I don't know how I feel about that right now. I know that I want more babies, but I don't feel the overwhelming desire to have a baby right now. I do however have a crazy urge to be pregnant again.

Ben turns 2 tomorrow! I have no birthday plans whatsoever and his presents (a small set of bongo's and a picture book) are still sitting unwrapped in my room. I should probably make a cake of some sort.


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

Needs to come back later...

So back to (being too lazy to) charting to avoid... Dtd last night, no protection because I was on day 11 and hadn't had any fertile cf. gobbbbbs of stretchy ewcf today. Fml


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

JJ: lazy will eventually = babies.

I am very content with 3 (or the idea of 3 at this point) - we had always said 3 since we got married, and now, in the trenches with 2 young ones and adding another so close, I am ready to move on out of this baby phase. I'm going to treasure every last bit of it though.

I'm alot more zen and a lot less desperatate than I remember being during the last few weeks of the other 2 pregnancies. I think part of it is knowing that the breast pump does work, when it's really time (and it will again, if it comes to that. random nipple twiddling sets of minor contractions, so I'm certain the pump would do the trick if I wanted to) - and having that "ace" in my pocket sets my mind at ease a little.

39 weeks today, so really, really, any day now.

Last night was rough, Norah has an ouchy butt and lots of painful gas, which made her screamy and restless last night. poor baby.

Homeschooling vs traditional schooling - don't feel guilty. You do what works for you and your children. Some kids do really well with school. And it doesn't always have to be one or the other, you know. You can do the things that you might like about homeschooling in your time with her outside of it - opportunites she's not likely to get in a regular school - to really round out her education. Or maybe one day you'll decide homeschooling is a better fit, at least for a while. (Take a year off, travel cross country, or something)

For us, it'll be homeschooling, for lots of reasons, at lease for the first few years.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akind1*
> 
> JJ: lazy will eventually = babies.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onetwoten*
> 
> Needs to come back later...
> 
> So back to (being too lazy to) charting to avoid... Dtd last night, no protection because I was on day 11 and hadn't had any fertile cf. gobbbbbs of stretchy ewcf today. Fml


GIRL I'm going to be stalking you now!! Ha!!!

Any dtd before confirmed O is risky, I learned that and swear by it! I think we only dtd w/o protection like, the week I"m pms-ing b/c it's the only time I'm SURE it's ok. I can't be too careful!

Realization this am after Nora and I butted heads AGAIN for the millionth time -- I need to lower my expectations. Just b/c she's capable of helping me out or doing something doesn't mean she must. I am getting too frustrated that she's "not listening" when really she is just being non-compliant. She doesn't want to do what I ask. I wish she would help me out more, but it's just SUCH a battle.

I think I just got really used to her wanting to help and always wanting to please, that now when she refuses I get angry.


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes*
> 
> I think I just got really used to her wanting to help and always wanting to please, that now when she refuses I get angry.


They go through phases, I think. E used to love to help out but not so much anymore. K likes to help more but is beginning to be too busy sometimes. D is just starting to want to help but usually ends up making things harder, like unfolding the clean laundry and putting it back in the dirty clothes basket.









Last night D was dragging dh's bag of wet cammies from having to do his swim qualification all over the house. It was so cute and funny because it was heavy for him. He was grunting and really pulling hard, periodically stopping to try to lift and carry it. He eventually got it to the middle of the family room and plopped it down in front of me like, "Here you go. Now do something with it."

I have found that the more I do for my kids, the more they are willing to do for me and others. When I get testy and whiny about having to do _everything_, they are much less likely to help anyone else out.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thankfully, Gabe is in a helpful stage. His favorite thing is to take out the trash - which is really awesome, I think. His next favorite thing is to beg "baby" to help him clean up. That's really funny. I find I get the most success out of helping him help me - he will clean up if I clean up with him, or at least sit with him while he does. I don't blame him, after all, why should I just sit on my butt while he cleans? (even though he made the mess, and I really don't feel like getting up . . . )

Now, if only he would be potty trained, for everybody, regardless of his state of dress, or undress. With me, he's good probably 80-90% of the time, which is really lovely. DH . . .like maybe 50%? My parents are probably 10% and the ILs are striking out completely. The last because they don't ever let him be naked (they say it's too cold. If Gabe's cold, he'll put on something. He brought me a diaper the other day bc he said his penis was cold. I told him he could wear underwear or a pull up if he was cold. He chose to stay naked) I know it will happen eventually, I just wish I knew what, if anything, we could do to make it better.

D is so cute! Norah doesn't quite do that kind of stuff yet. But she does, sometimes, bring me things when asked. I do wish she "obeyed" better. I say NO alot more to her than I did to Gabe.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Cleaning up is one thing, I don't mean so much as doing what I tell her to in that regard. I mean, helping out with Finn -- bringing me a dipe if she's closer, if he's fussing b/c he can't reach something and I'm busy, etc. I just want her to help out. This morning I was naked in my room trying to get dressed after my shower, and she's all "MOMMM, FINN HAS A PEN AND IS WRITING ON THE WALLLLLL!" I was like, "Take it from him please, I'll be out in a minute!" "NO I WANT YOU TO." as she's just sitting there watching him write on the wall. I was like, really? REALLY? I got a little mad. Why can't she just freaking HELP?

Lately his thing is to barge into the bathroom while I"m in the shower, climb up on the toilet and turn the water on in the sink full blast, and play in it. He thinks he's freaking hilarious. I can't get him down while Im in the water. Today I'm in the shower and Nora comes in and is mad b/c she needs to use the potty and he's standing on it. I was like, either help him get down or use the potty chair. NOOOO I WANT YOU TO GET HIM DOWN! But I'm in the shower, honey, I'm soaked. It makes more sense for you to really quickly pee in the froggy potty or hold his hand so he can get down. NOOOO! *tears* I WANT YOU TO MOVE HIM!! I NEED TO GO, I NEED TO GO!

Sigh. It's like so frustrating. Just do what's easiest!!! I ended up jumping out sopping wet and getting him off the toilet, and she peed. Idk if I just need to chill and not flip out over these things or if this is more of a behavior I should work on with her.

And yes I'm def feeling overwhelmed with all the travel Chris has had this month, and all the sickness. I feel like I'll never catch up on chores and I'm really tired. I'm tired of doing everything and of wiping every butt and every nose and taking all the sickies to the dr over and over, and making all the meals only to have them not eaten or thrown on the floor! GRRR!!


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes*
> 
> And yes I'm def feeling overwhelmed with all the travel Chris has had this month, and all the sickness. I feel like I'll never catch up on chores and I'm really tired. I'm tired of doing everything and of wiping every butt and every nose and taking all the sickies to the dr over and over, and making all the meals only to have them not eaten or thrown on the floor! GRRR!!


It does get exhausting and frustrating. Give yourself a break! You don't have to get everything back in order right away. Take time to breathe. It will all get worked out eventually.

Is she maybe a little scared or something because (if) Finn gets upset if she takes the pen from him or makes him get down off the toilet? K doesn't like to help so much with things like that with D because D gets mad at K.

Annie ~ Isn't that strange about my dh? Yesterday he came and just stood in front of me hovering. He didn't say a word. After a minute or so I asked him what he was doing. He said he was waiting for me to come to a stopping point in my knitting. I told him I wasn't going to come to a stopping point. I was working. If he wanted me to stop, he needed to say something. I kept on knitting. When I got to the end of a row, he asked me if I was at a point where I could stop so I did. He leaned down to kiss me but set the alarm on his watch in the process. I asked him what he was doing and he said nothing and continued to move toward me like he was going to kiss me. I asked him why he was setting his watch. Then he got all pissy, stood up and said, "Nothing. Nevermind. It was just something I read," and walked away. Geez! Why couldn't he just tell me wth he was doing? I don't want to kiss someone who's on a timer.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Meehhh, I don't get the feeling she's afraid of making him mad, I get the feeling she can't be bothered. It is what it is. I think I'm just used to her being compliant, and suddenly she realizes hey -- I don't have to do anything I don't want to do -- sort of any autonomy thing. So she's using it ALL the time and it just gets hard. Tonight went a lot better. I also remembered to get down on her level and speak softly when I needed her to do something, instead of just asking normally. She responded way better.

MW that timer thing has me scratching my freaking head. WTH?!? I wouldn't have done it either. Weird weird weird.

COME ON BABY! Let's go Theo!!


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

I heard something about kissing your partner for a minute straight or something like that recently on the radio. Maybe he heard or read something like that? There was a study about it. IDK, I start to feel claustrophobic if a kiss is held too long. Like I can't breathe.

JJ, I think we'll all be interested in what's happening in your uterus over the next couple of weeks!

Oh Baby_Cakes, I meant to tell you. If you are leaning towards a Cars theme for Finn's b-day, you should check your DollarTree. I went to one of our's today and they have so many Cars-themed items like books, coloring books, puzzles, etc that would be great party favors. I saw a bunch of Sesame Street/Elmo stuff so I think I'm going to try to go back this weekend and get some stuff to put away for Ava's. I'm just going to make the executive decision that her party is going to be that. I can't imagine her all of a sudden hating Elmo. I'm thinking about just having her party at a local park that has a splashground and playground. Just taking blankets and maybe a folding table and setting up a party. Would that be tacky? Our house is just *too* small for anything like that.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm the same way re:long kisses. I need to breathe!!! That's annoying and not at all romantic. Setting a timer. Geesh.

Thanks for the heads up! I have a feeling that's what I'm going to do. He LOVES Cars. He really honestly says, "ligh ween!" when he sees lightning mcqueen. It's crazy!

Do you guys know when they start saying their own name, or start with the "do it myself" type of talk?

I think a play/sprayground sounds like a phenomenal idea. Do it!


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes*
> 
> I'm the same way re:long kisses. I need to breathe!!! That's annoying and not at all romantic. Setting a timer. Geesh.
> 
> ...


Ava is just entering that territory and it's already driving me bonkers. Part of the problem is she has developed this awful habit of saying "have it, have it" when she wants something and it's just rude. She picked it up from the sitter's little boy. At lunch today, we were sharing white bean soup and I was holding the cup. She started that "have it, have it" crap and then when I wouldn't let her hold it, she started pitching a fit. Ugh. She says her name occasionally. If you ask her what her name is, probably about 60% of the time she'll say "Ava".


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes*
> 
> I'm the same way re:long kisses. I need to breathe!!! That's annoying and not at all romantic. Setting a timer. Geesh.


Exactly! We've actually talked about this before. It was something that came up as part of that personality color workshop we did for his work. My personality type does not like to hold hugs or kisses too long. Give me a hug and then move on. The presenter of the workshop even said that. If your partner pushes you away when you hug them for a while, they are probably this personality type. I'm also not a "go into it blind" or "trust me" kind of person. I like to know ahead of time what's going to happen. This came up as a big issue when he tried to propose to me. He tried to make it a surprise but I wouldn't get ready or go anywhere until I knew what to expect.

If you want to be romantic or kiss me, just freakin' kiss me. Don't follow some playbook that calls for setting a timer, at least not without letting me know ahead of time so I can agree to it.









D doesn't say his name. He doesn't say anyone's name. He still hasn't said, "Mama," or "Dada" or anything like that.


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akind1*
> 
> mmmm. Wine  It's not as bad as it was with Gabe - with him it started at 37 weeks and lasted till birth, off and on, at 41+6. Norah I had a bit maybe last week or so I was pregnant. So I'm hoping I don't have much of it. mostly it's just a PITA. Just be the real thing, already.


I had pretty much no prodromal labor or lead up to my labor, other than a few small bouts of braxton hicks, but not even painful ones. I don't know how I would handle it now if I had prodomal with the next one! I am still SO glad that i was able to wait out the pregnancy without getting super anxious for it to end-- but again... I was 39w5d when I had her, and I had been -convinced- I'd go at least a week overdue, so I wasn't expecting her at all. Now next time if I don't have the baby by 35w5d I can see myself going batty! lol

Friday sounds good to me! lol Come onnnn Theo! Oh I can't wait to have a squish in the group again!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes*
> 
> If the mess isn't bugging you and it's sanitary who cares? Once he comes it'll be a shitstorm of chaos anyway.
> 
> ...


Yes-- totally this. I'd only worry about it if it's bugging you. Otherwise, pshhhh, other people can clean when they come over.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnnieA*
> 
> Honestly? That's the way I feel about being a WOHM. I hate leaving Ava, don't get me wrong, but it IS nice to go somewhere and have adult conversations for 8 hrs. Since DH and I pretty much just switch off, we do a lot of solo parenting and that crap is hard! I wish I had a better childcare situation. Actually, scratch that. I wish my DH would be more comfortable saying that his work day is from 7a-3p so that he could just come home and be with her. I don't like shuttling her all over the place or waking her from a nap to load her in the car.
> 
> I had a thought that it might be hard for me since I hadn't been on a labor unit since Ava was born but I figured that since it was a new building, I wouldn't have any issues. Man, was I wrong. The head nurse had two LD nurses and one of the nursery nurses come in so we could ask them questions about procedures, policies, etc. One of the LD nurses that came in was one of my postpartum nurses. She REALLY helped me the second night when I was at the hospital alone and having a really tough time. She sat with me for a few hours while I cried and just listened. She was awesome. I have wanted to send her a thank-you card but I could never remember her name. It was great to see her and thank her in person but I was fighting back tears for most of the meeting. But the new hospital is GORGEOUS. I'd love to birth there. I'm ok leaving that door partly open but I don't think I would be devastated if it's closed for good.


Yeah I get that. I'm kind of the same way. I love my time with Tenley, and I -hate- leaving her when I go to work. But by the same token, I also love being at work, and I feel like I do better when I have a bit of that time away to myself. I feel like I'd have a perfect balance if I was able to work a bit less-- like maybe two 4 hour shifts a week or something-- just enough time to have some "space" without cutting into my Tenley time so much! But right now financially, the 25 hours I week is really kind of needed.

That does sound hard with the buiding and being back there, even if it's not the same 'there'. I'm glad you got to see the nurse again though!

I think a big part of me knowing I need another child, is knowing that I won't feel 'complete' until I have a chance to go back and do that again, but differently-- I want a chance to use the new birthing centre, or have my homebirth.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akind1*
> 
> JJ: lazy will eventually = babies.
> 
> I'm alot more zen and a lot less desperatate than I remember being during the last few weeks of the other 2 pregnancies. I think part of it is knowing that the breast pump does work, when it's really time (and it will again, if it comes to that. random nipple twiddling sets of minor contractions, so I'm certain the pump would do the trick if I wanted to) - and having that "ace" in my pocket sets my mind at ease a little.


Hahaha I know... It was a stupid thing-- we were right in the heat of it, and DH asked and I was like uhhh... it's not great timing, but we're probably ok... but it's not totally safe... so if you want to grab something... lol. I was not really in a 'weigh the odds' mindset.

Zen is good! It does sound like you're in a good place about it. Enjoy each day, every little kick and moment. Aww I miss it myself, and even I know I'll get another chance someday! It's just such a magical time at the end!

And ttoally good that you know you have a backup plan!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes*
> 
> GIRL I'm going to be stalking you now!! Ha!!!
> 
> Any dtd before confirmed O is risky, I learned that and swear by it! I think we only dtd w/o protection like, the week I"m pms-ing b/c it's the only time I'm SURE it's ok. I can't be too careful!


Yeah, we -should- be fine-- especially since it took so long last time, and only finally conceived after using pre-seed, it makes me feel more confident. But honestly, I feel kind of whatever about it-- ONLY ONLY ONLY because of my friend being pregnant, and the idea of being pregnant and having babies at the same time as her sounds so lovely. And I know Tenley is getting bigger, and nine months is a long time, and so much would change in that time. But otherwise, yeah, I'm totally ok with not being pregnant too. lol. It's so nice to feel like that though... because I've been "ready" emotionally to get pregnant since very soon after Rob and I got together. Like before we were having sex. So I've never experience 'worry free' sex where it was just kind of "yeah if we do, that's fine, but if we don't get pregnant, that's ok too". Even the times when we were technically avoiding, or were in the beginning of whatevering, I still never felt chill about it. We may not have been actively trying to get pregnant, but my brain still actively wanted it!! lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarineWife*
> 
> Last night D was dragging dh's bag of wet cammies from having to do his swim qualification all over the house. It was so cute and funny because it was heavy for him. He was grunting and really pulling hard, periodically stopping to try to lift and carry it. He eventually got it to the middle of the family room and plopped it down in front of me like, "Here you go. Now do something with it."


So cute! Tenley does that with her diaper bag, she tried to 'help' with it, and it's too heavy so she ends up practically falling over trying to carry/drag it around.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akind1*
> 
> His next favorite thing is to beg "baby" to help him clean up.


I -LOVE- how his attachment to N is growing so much, and all the stories about her being his baby. I love that sibling interaction so so so much!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarineWife*
> 
> Annie ~ Isn't that strange about my dh? Yesterday he came and just stood in front of me hovering. He didn't say a word. After a minute or so I asked him what he was doing. He said he was waiting for me to come to a stopping point in my knitting. I told him I wasn't going to come to a stopping point. I was working. If he wanted me to stop, he needed to say something. I kept on knitting. When I got to the end of a row, he asked me if I was at a point where I could stop so I did. He leaned down to kiss me but set the alarm on his watch in the process. I asked him what he was doing and he said nothing and continued to move toward me like he was going to kiss me. I asked him why he was setting his watch. Then he got all pissy, stood up and said, "Nothing. Nevermind. It was just something I read," and walked away. Geez! Why couldn't he just tell me wth he was doing? I don't want to kiss someone who's on a timer.


That DOES sound odd. Like he was trying to be cute and romantic but just... missed the mark. I'd find it odd too. DH and I used to kiss/makeout a lot the first year or so of our marriage, but we rarely really kiss anymore. I'm not really sure why, but yeah, 'extended' kissing feels a bit odd to me now too, let alone a timer!

Ok, bedtimeeeee! It's after 1am, but I wanted to come back and respond to everyones posts. I have tomorrow off, and it's super warm out, so I'm trying to decide whether I take Ten to the zoo to walk around, or whether I stay home and relax and get some cleaning done. Hard decision...


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm I. Observation for blood pressure. It's looking much better. Will keep you all posted. Not much cervical change. I hope they let me go home soon.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

back home, thank goodness. blood pressure went back down and stayed that way. labs and everything were good. Theo needs to come out!


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akind1*
> 
> back home, thank goodness. blood pressure went back down and stayed that way. labs and everything were good. Theo needs to come out!


Glad everything is ok! Thanks for keeping us posted. C'mon baby Theo! We need to see you! And mama needs a break!


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh man! Theo no more scaring us!

Come on baby... tomorrow if Friday. Time to meet the world now!


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

Argh!! Had a really shitty night with DH. Kept trying to shake things off and come back with an open mind and fun attitude, only to be talked down to again and dismissed like I was some 'little miss' whose opinions and knowledge and thoughts don't matter. I --know-- he's stressed right now after the first week training at his new job, but seriously?!? I don't even want to go to bed right now, I'm so pissed at his attitude tonight.

On a more cheerful note-- we went out to dinner, and my GOSH was Tenley ever hamming it up for the waitress. Every night she came to the table, Ten was practically batting her eyelashes at her, and would start babbling up a storm and giggling. So adorable!

Also, we went to get DH a new phone, and in the phone store, Ten thought she was in heaven!! Walked in, and she took one look around the room and was like "oohhhh peeese? Peeseee!!" And kept reaching out towards the displays. *heart melt*


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

March thread http://www.mothering.com/community/t/1375653/march-2013-rockstar-mamas-thread


----------

